# Now drinking - der "was trinkt ihr gerade?" Thread



## RyzA (26. August 2020)

Moin!


Da es einen Futter Thread gibt, aber der scheinbar nur für Essen da ist, habe ich mir gedacht, machst du noch einen für Getränke auf.
Ich hätte ja sowieso beides in einen Thread zusammengelegt.

Dann fange ich mal an: Pott Kaffee (mit Milch & Zucker)


----------



## Kindercola (26. August 2020)

Nen Frühstückssaft 

Auf Arbeit dann nachher den Kaffee... schwarz wie die Seele


----------



## Johnny05 (26. August 2020)

Kaffee , heiss , schwarz und nach Texas - Art , d.h Hufeisen schwimmmt oben.

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## Leonidas_I (26. August 2020)

Kraneberger


----------



## FlexonBannsten (26. August 2020)

Chemie(so sieht zumindest die Zutatenliste aus) - Lecker.


----------



## Anno2020 (26. August 2020)

Kaffee, schwarz, ohne Zucker 

Grüße


----------



## Tengri86 (26. August 2020)

Wasser


----------



## Cleriker (26. August 2020)

Rockstar Juiced Energy


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2020)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## Leonidas_I (26. August 2020)

Milch


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. August 2020)

Gin Tonic mit Eis und Limette


----------



## pedi (26. August 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ein allgäuer weizenbier.


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2020)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## Tengri86 (27. August 2020)

Wieder Wasser


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. August 2020)

Fritz-Limo Melone.


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2020)

Pepsi light


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. August 2020)

Gin Sour


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2020)

Grüner Tee mit Honig


----------



## Cleriker (29. August 2020)

Das tut mir Leid. Hoffentlich bist du bald wieder gesund. 

Cappuccino mit so einem Sirup der nach gerösteten Haselnüssen schmeckt.


----------



## RyzA (29. August 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das tut mir Leid. Hoffentlich bist du bald wieder gesund.


Meinst du mich? Ich bin nicht krank!
Aber ich trinke den Tee zwischendurch ganz gerne. Nur Abends ist es wegen dem Koffein nicht so optimal. 

Aktuell: Pott Kaffee. Bzw große Tasse. Davon brauche ich am Morgen immer so 3-4.


----------



## Leonidas_I (29. August 2020)

Wasser mit etwas Sauerkirschsaft drin.



RyzA schrieb:


> Aktuell: Pott Kaffee. Bzw große Tasse. Davon brauche ich am Morgen immer so 3-4.


Auch ein Mensch, der ohne Kaffee nicht klarkommt?  
Das ist nicht gut.


----------



## Cleriker (29. August 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Wasser mit etwas Sauerkirschsaft drin.



Das ist ne gute Idee, wobei es bei mir eher umgekehrt ist vom Mischungsverhältnis.


----------



## RyzA (29. August 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Auch ein Mensch, der ohne Kaffee nicht klarkommt?
> Das ist nicht gut.


Jau, ich bin ein Koffeinjunkie.

Nur Abends darf ich zu spät keinen Kaffee mehr trinken. Weil ich sonst Einschlafprobleme habe.


----------



## Leonidas_I (29. August 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das ist ne gute Idee, wobei es bei mir eher umgekehrt ist vom Mischungsverhältnis.


Haha, wieso nicht? Ich mag es nicht süß.



RyzA schrieb:


> Jau, ich bin ein Koffeinjunkie.
> 
> Nur Abends darf ich zu spät keinen Kaffee mehr trinken. Weil ich sonst Einschlafprobleme habe.


----------



## Cleriker (29. August 2020)

Weil ich quasi nur süß trinke. 
Kaffee mit Milch und Zucker, Energy mit Saft, Bier (selbst hier trinke ich gern Desperados und der gleichen) und Milch, sind die einzigen Getränke auf meinem Plan. Tee oder gar Wasser gibt's Da gar nicht.

btw. trinke ich nachts Kaffee um runter zu kommen. 


Zum Thema:
Jetzt gerade doppelter Espresso mit etwas Zucker und schwarzem Pfeffer. Das glüht richtig auf.


----------



## RyzA (29. August 2020)

Espresso ist mir zu stark. Aber ich trinke meinen Kaffee auch immer mit Milch &Zucker.


----------



## chill_eule (29. August 2020)

Kaffee: schwarz
Wasser: still
Bier: herb


----------



## Leonidas_I (29. August 2020)

Wasser mit Cranberrysaft

Trinke selten Kaffee, aber wenn, dann so stark wie möglich und ohne Zucker und Milch.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. August 2020)

Granatapfelsaft 100%


----------



## RyzA (29. August 2020)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## Cleriker (29. August 2020)

Kaffee mit Ginseng


----------



## chill_eule (29. August 2020)

Jetzt tatsächlich Bier, zum Abendessen und dann beim Zocken


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2020)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## Cleriker (30. August 2020)

Milch! Das mache ich immer, nach so alkoholischen Nächten wie der letzten. Wenn ich nachhause komme ein Glas und wenn ich auf bin wieder. Das hilft bei mir Wunder. 

Gleich gibt's dann den ersten Kaffee.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. August 2020)

Kaffee.


----------



## Leonidas_I (30. August 2020)

Cranberrywasser


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2020)

Ice Tea Pfirsich


----------



## Cleriker (30. August 2020)

Zitronen Eistee


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. August 2020)

Mio Mio Cola (Zero)


----------



## Cleriker (30. August 2020)

Vollmilch


----------



## RyzA (31. August 2020)

Pepsi Light


----------



## LurchiOderwatt (2. September 2020)

Red Bull Cola


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2020)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## chill_eule (4. September 2020)

Schwaben Bräu Zwickl


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2020)

Pepsi Light


----------



## Cleriker (5. September 2020)

Kaaaaffeeeeee!


----------



## Tengri86 (5. September 2020)

Wasser


----------



## LurchiOderwatt (6. September 2020)

Kaffee


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2020)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. September 2020)

Wassermelonen-Smoothie


----------



## msobisch88 (8. September 2020)

Kaffee


----------



## chill_eule (8. September 2020)

Hier auch, was sonst um die Uhrzeit.

Für Bier ist noch zu früh


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. September 2020)

Frappé


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2020)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2020)

Also, wenn ich das hier so sehe, brauche ich was Starkes.
Aber dann wird der Thread gleich wieder dicht gemacht.


----------



## Tengri86 (8. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also, wenn ich das hier so sehe, brauche ich was Starkes.
> Aber dann wird der Thread gleich wieder dicht gemacht.



Trink lieber wasser..so wie ich eben


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2020)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## Kuhprah (11. September 2020)

Wasser


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2020)

3 halbe Herforder.  Hatte ich mal wieder Bock drauf.


----------



## Adi1 (12. September 2020)

Bierchen muß schon sein, gerade am Wochenende ...

Kann auch mal eins mehr werden, damit habe ich kein Problem.


----------



## chill_eule (12. September 2020)

Jetzt Feierabend, also: Bier!


----------



## Olstyle (12. September 2020)

Über den Nachmittag verteilt 7 KöPi


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. September 2020)

Afri-Cola.


----------



## TJW65 (13. September 2020)

Jetzt auch noch einen Getränke Thread?
Na dann: Einmal stilles Wasser zum lesen bitte. 

MFG


----------



## Xzellenz (13. September 2020)

Ingwer-Zitronen-Tee mit frischem Ingwer


----------



## chill_eule (13. September 2020)

Formel 1 läuft, also wieder das eine oder andere(!) Bier  
[JA, ich mag F1 und stehe auch dazu  ]


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2020)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## Two-Face (13. September 2020)

A g'scheids Augustiner.


----------



## chill_eule (13. September 2020)

Das Helle?


----------



## pseudonymx (13. September 2020)

Saskia und Sinalco


----------



## Two-Face (13. September 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Das Helle?


Jupp.
Muss morgen früh raus, daher wird's nix mit dem Edelstoff.


----------



## Leonidas_I (14. September 2020)

Einen Kakao. 
Kaum Zucker, sehr viel Kakao. Genial!


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. September 2020)

Weißweinschorle mit Eis, Zitrone und einem Schuss selbstgemachtem Mojito-Sirup.


----------



## dackmo (14. September 2020)

Jever


----------



## Krolgosh (14. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einen kleinen Schluck Single Malt. (Bowmore 12 Jahre)


----------



## Tengri86 (14. September 2020)

Ayran


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2020)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## amer_der_erste (15. September 2020)

Red Bull sugarfree


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. September 2020)

Earl Grey, (nicht mehr) heiß.


----------



## chill_eule (15. September 2020)

"Make it so!"


----------



## Leonidas_I (15. September 2020)

Milch


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2020)

Gemüsesaft mit Tabasco


----------



## Kuhprah (15. September 2020)

Schon wieder Wasser  Hin und wieder gönne ich mir auch ein feines Glas Milch, auch wenn man das hier heut so gut wie nirgendwo mehr kaufen kann.

Aber ich bin seit fast 6 Wochen Clean was Süssgetränke wie Cola und Co angeht, und auch Kaffee hatte ich erst einen in den letzten 6 Wochen


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2020)

Ice Tea Pfirsich.


----------



## Krolgosh (16. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Backfisch mit Pommes.



 Im Topic geirrt? Oder "Palim, Palim. Ich hätte gerne eine flasche Pommes!"


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2020)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Im Topic geirrt? Oder "Palim, Palim. Ich hätte gerne eine flasche Pommes!"


Ich habs schnell bearbeitet. Aber hat wohl doch einer gesehen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. September 2020)

Kalter Kaffee.


----------



## Xzellenz (17. September 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Kalter Kaffee.


Von gestern?


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. September 2020)

Xzellenz schrieb:


> Von gestern?


Leider ohne Asbach Uralt.


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. September 2020)

Kraneberger Stadtwasser


----------



## RyzA (18. September 2020)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. September 2020)

Leitungswasser


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2020)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## Leonidas_I (19. September 2020)

Granini Pink Grapefruit


----------



## AlphaMale (25. September 2020)

Dornfelder trocken von "Rotwild"...(von Kaufland)...für mich ein für den Preis überraschend guter Roter Tropfen.


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2020)

Ayran


----------



## Leonidas_I (26. September 2020)

Kraneberger Gullyquell


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2020)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## Leonidas_I (26. September 2020)

Aqua


----------



## chill_eule (26. September 2020)

Schon zu früh für das erste Bier? (Auch wenn man "Sport" im TV guckt?)


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. September 2020)

Tonic Water


----------



## Leonidas_I (29. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (30. September 2020)




----------



## Kuhprah (1. Oktober 2020)

Seit 6 Wochen komplett Süssgetränkfrei


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2020)

4*0,5 Herforder Pils. Und einen kleinen Jägermeister zum vorglühen.


----------



## chill_eule (2. Oktober 2020)

Habe heute Abend (auch) ein paar Bierspezialitäten auf dem Tisch, z.B. Augustiner Edelstoff. Mjam!


----------



## Olstyle (2. Oktober 2020)

Erdinger ohne Alk. Schmerzmittel sei Dank.


----------



## Leonidas_I (3. Oktober 2020)

Salbeitee mit Zitrone




Kuhprah schrieb:


> Seit 6 Wochen komplett Süssgetränkfrei


Klingt, als wäre es zuvor eine Sucht gewesen.


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2020)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## Leonidas_I (14. Oktober 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Diese da.


----------



## RyzA (15. Oktober 2020)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Oktober 2020)

Jever.


----------



## RyzA (17. Oktober 2020)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Oktober 2020)

Espresso


----------



## RyzA (21. Oktober 2020)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## Gabbyjay (5. November 2020)

Ich muss gestehen, ich hab halt heut echt - zum zweiten mal in diesem Jahr - einen Tee (!) getrunken.

Kennt das jemand? Das ist dieses Weibergesöff, Wasser mit etwas Geschmack drin. Keine Ahnung warum die Ischen da alle so crazy darauf sind.

Zu meiner Verteidigung muss ich sagen, ich dacht ich krieg ne Erkältung und wollte daher was warmes.

So, jetzt gibts aber wieder was für echte Kerle:
Einen Kaba!


----------



## RyzA (7. November 2020)

Dieses Jahr habe ich wieder mehr Tee getrunken.
Aber kalten Tee als es noch wärmer war. Ice Tee und grünen Tee mit Honig.
Sonst im Winter warmen  Pfefferminz oder Fenchel-Kümmel-Anis Tee.

Aber bin mehr der Kaffeetrinker.
Deswegen jetzt: einen Pott Kaffee.


----------



## chill_eule (7. November 2020)

Dito


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. November 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Jever.


----------



## chill_eule (7. November 2020)

Achtern Diek Landbier

Meine Frau guckt grad _etwas_ im Fernsehen, was ich sonst nicht ertrage


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. November 2020)

London Mule


----------



## RyzA (15. November 2020)

Pott Kaffee. Wie immer mit Milch & Zucker.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. November 2020)

Ein Glas Ginger Ale.
Hmm, seit ich Ginger Beer ausprobiert habe, schmeckt Ginger Ale für mich einfach nur noch wie x-beliebige Limonade :-/


----------



## AlphaMale (20. November 2020)

Kaffee....Brasilian mild (von Tchibo)...frischgemahlen....lecker


----------



## RyzA (21. November 2020)

Pott Kaffee.


----------



## chill_eule (21. November 2020)

Störtebeker Kellerbier


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. November 2020)

Ein Glas trockenen Rotwein (2015er Rioja Crianza, Mirador de Navajas).


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (23. November 2020)

Morgens Kaffee, sonst im Allgemeinen Wasser.
Wenn Alkohol dann Schwarzbier


----------



## Schori (24. November 2020)

Tee und Wasser.


----------



## chill_eule (25. November 2020)

Dank meines Sohnes schon seit ner guten Stunde .
Warum soll Papa auch am freien Tag ausschlafen dürfen


----------



## RyzA (29. November 2020)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## Leonidas_I (30. November 2020)

Grünen Tee


----------



## RyzA (30. November 2020)

ACE-Saft


----------



## chris731 (26. August 2021)

Whiskey Cola


----------



## HighEnd111 (1. September 2021)

Apfel-Grapefruit-Saftschorle


----------



## RyzA (3. September 2021)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. September 2021)

Eiskaffee auf dem Balkon.

(okay, eigentlich ist es nur der Kaffee, an dem ich heute morgen vor der Arbeit nur dran Noppen konnte, jetzt halt geeist 😋)


----------



## chill_eule (8. April 2022)

Ho-Pi-Ha-Li-Do 

Na, wer kennt das?


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2022)

Keine Ahnung. Ist das ein Cocktail?


----------



## Two-Face (8. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Ist das ein Cocktail?


* Ho*lstein *Pi*lsener aus einer *Ha*lbe *Li*ter *Do*se.


----------



## chill_eule (8. April 2022)

Ähm... Nein
Nicht mal annähernd ^^

Kann man sogar googlen  

Ich hab aber keinen Hörnerwhisky, den mag ich nicht  



Two-Face schrieb:


> *Ho*lstein *Pi*lsener aus einer *Ha*lbe *Li*ter *Do*se.


Bester Mann!


----------



## Two-Face (8. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Bester Mann!


Dass ich das kenne heißt aber nicht, dass ich das Gesöff auch trinke. 
Bier aus der Dose (noch dazu preißisches ) = Nogo in Bayern.


----------



## chill_eule (8. April 2022)

Ich hab das eben auch nur zum Feierabend mitgenommen, weil im Kühlschrank nix kaltes mehr war  
Die 2 Dosen konnte ich gekühlt kaufen, ansonsten wartet nachher noch das hier auf mich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2022)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Dass ich das kenne heißt aber nicht, dass ich das Gesöff auch trinke.
> Bier aus der Dose (noch dazu preißisches ) = Nogo in Bayern.


Von Dosenbier habe ich immer Kopfschmerzen bekommen.

Und schon seit längerer trinke ich gar keinen Alkohol mehr.

Deswegen Topic: Pepsi Max.


----------



## chill_eule (8. April 2022)

Da bekomm ich eher von zuckerfreien Getränken Kopfschmerzen 
Gruselig das Zeug.


----------



## Two-Face (8. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Von Dosenbier habe ich immer Kopfschmerzen bekommen.
> 
> Und schon seit längerer trinke ich gar keinen Alkohol mehr.
> 
> Deswegen Topic: Pepsi Max.


Versuche auch meinen täglichen Bierbedarf zu rezudieren.
Als alleinstehender 30-jähriger ohne (momentane) Hobbies ist das aber gar nicht so einfach.
Hab' ich sehr schnell festgestellt.


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2022)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Versuche auch meinen täglichen Bierbedarf zu rezudieren.
> Als alleinstehender 30-jähriger ohne (momentane) Hobbies ist das aber gar nicht so einfach.
> Hab' ich sehr schnell festgestellt.


In deinem Alter hatte ich auch noch mehr "geschluckt". Da waren 4-5 halbe nach Feierabend kein Problem. Und nächsten Tag ganz normal arbeiten gegangen.


----------



## Veriquitas (8. April 2022)

Wasser.

Alkohol trinke ich seit 1 1/2 Jahren nicht mehr.


----------



## Two-Face (8. April 2022)

Mit dem Alter haut das Zeug auch mehr rein. Habe ich ebenfalls bereits festgestellt, diverse Alkoholika hintereinander getrunken vertrage ich gefühlt nur noch halb so gut, als vor 10 Jahren.


----------



## chill_eule (8. April 2022)

Alles eine Frage der _Übung_


----------



## Veriquitas (8. April 2022)

Naja Alkohol ist halt Gift auch in geringen Mengen. Als Gift reicht mir dann Grüner Tee und Kaffee.


----------



## TrueRomance (8. April 2022)

Two-Face schrieb:


> nur noch halb so gut, als vor 10 Jahren.


Ich betrinke mich mittlerweile statt Samstag schon am Freitag weil ich 2 Tage für die Regeneration benötige 🥴 😂

@topic: ne Weinbrandcola 😅


Veriquitas schrieb:


> Naja Alkohol ist halt Gift auch in geringen Mengen. Als Gift reicht mir dann Grüner Tee und Kaffee.


Blasphemie 😜


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> @topic: ne Weinbrandcola 😅


In den 90´ern haben ein Kumpel und ich das öfter getrunken. Zusammen ne Flasche Weinbrand leer gemacht und noch ne halbe Kiste (mit 30* 0,33 Flaschen) Pils.  Danach kannten wir weder Freund noch Feind.  Da wurde schon mal ne Theke stark angehoben oder andere Scherze.


----------



## Two-Face (8. April 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ich betrinke mich mittlerweile statt Samstag schon am Freitag weil ich 2 Tage für die Regeneration benötige 🥴 😂


So weit kommt's bei mir gar nicht mehr. Ich werde schneller müde, als ich mir die dafür nötige Menge zuführen kann.


TrueRomance schrieb:


> Blasphemie 😜


Pfff, da gibt's viel schlimmere Sachen. Das fängt ja bereits mit Bier + Cola an. Oder Scotch + Cola, die ultimative Banausenmischung.


----------



## Gabbyjay (8. April 2022)

Ich trink grad meinen Broddein-Schehk Neutralgeschmack mit Wasser, und komm mir dabei ganz toll vor, weil ich nicht so ein verweichlichter Idiot bin, der n Pulver mit Geschmack braucht.
Wie wollen die sich durch n hartes Training beißen,  wenn die nicht mal das Zeug runterkommen können?
Da komm ich mir jetzt grad als was viel besseres vor und finde mich selbst ungemein geil.


----------



## chill_eule (8. April 2022)

Bier sollte man generell mit garnichts Mischen.


----------



## Veriquitas (8. April 2022)

Ich hab mir letztens Isopropanol in der Apotheke geholt und die Apothekerin meinte zu mir ich soll das nicht trinken. Ja genau ich kauf mir 250 ml isopropanol für 10 euro und trink das dann.

Statt Milch kann ich noch Hafermilch empfehlen.


----------



## Olstyle (8. April 2022)

Bier mit Zitronenlimonade wie z.B. Gösser "Naturradler" trinke ich schon ganz gern.
Vorhin gab es ein paar Kölsch. Das komische Restaurant hatte riesige Gläser, daher "4 Kölsch" aus 2 Gläsern.


----------



## chill_eule (8. April 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Statt Milch kann ich noch Hafermilch*gesöff* empfehlen.


Das hat nichts mit Milch zu tun und darf deshalb auch nicht als "Milch" bezeichnet werden.



> Nach Verordnung (EU) Nr. 1308/2013 ist der Begriff Milch „ausschließlich dem durch ein- oder mehrmaliges Melken gewonnenen *Erzeugnis der normalen Eutersekretion*, ohne jeglichen Zusatz oder Entzug, vorbehalten“.


Klingt auch lecker, oder? 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Bier mit Zitronenlimonade


oder...


Olstyle schrieb:


> Kölsch


Ketzerei!


----------



## TrueRomance (8. April 2022)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Scotch + Cola


Also Whisky mit Cola find ich jetzt nicht so verkehrt. Ab und an gibt's auch Mal einen etwas besseren mit Cola. Schmeckt anders und gut 😎



RyzA schrieb:


> ne Flasche Weinbrand


Hab vor wenigen Monaten Mal einen Aserbaidschanischen Weinbrand getrunken und war erstaunt, dass man Weinbrand auch pur trinken kann 😅



Olstyle schrieb:


> Gösser


Auf jeden Fall. Also Radler können die Ösis. Es gibt kein besseres oder vergleichbares Radler in DE. Zumindest kenn ich noch keins.


----------



## Veriquitas (8. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Milch zu tun und darf deshalb auch nicht als "Milch" bezeichnet werden.



Ja es heißt auch Haferdrink aber ich kenne keinen der Haferdrink sagt. Jeder Hafermilch weil es von der Konsistzenz ähnlich ist. Das ist einfach Hafer mit Wasser haltbar gemacht, schmeckt trotzdem gut.


----------



## Olstyle (8. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ketzerei!


Nenn es IPA und plötzlich ist obergäriges Bier der letzte Schrei  


TrueRomance schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall. Also Radler können die Ösis. Es gibt kein besseres oder vergleichbares Radler in DE.


Das von Büble ist ähnlich aber noch etwas zu süß.


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Hab vor wenigen Monaten Mal einen Aserbaidschanischen Weinbrand getrunken und war erstaunt, dass man Weinbrand auch pur trinken kann 😅


Wir hatten den Weinbrand nicht pur getrunken sondern auch mit Cola gemischt.

Ein Kumpel meinte er müsse 2 Liter davon alleine trinken. Danach hatte er unkontrollierten Harndrang.


----------



## Mongostyle77 (8. April 2022)

H2o


----------



## TrueRomance (8. April 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nenn es IPA und plötzlich ist obergäriges Bier der letzte Schrei


Ich steh ja auf so regionales Bier, egal wo in Deutschland, weil es doch tolle geschmackliche Unterschiede gibt. Hab mich auch Mal blenden lassen von IPA. Dachte mir, probierte Mal. Aber beim probieren ist es dann geblieben. Seit dem schreck ich beim Lesen von "IPA" schon zurück. Pfui.


----------



## Veriquitas (8. April 2022)

Für die Biertrinker hier :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WXNFR-KevaY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TrueRomance (8. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> unkontrollierten Harndrang


Da würde mir das Zeug aber anderswo rausspazieren 😅


----------



## chill_eule (8. April 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Für die Biertrinker hier :


Was labert der für n shice?


----------



## Two-Face (8. April 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Also Whisky mit Cola find ich jetzt nicht so verkehrt. Ab und an gibt's auch Mal einen etwas besseren mit Cola. Schmeckt anders und gut 😎


Also bitte, dafür gibt's billigen Bourbon. Oder meinetwegen Johnnie Walker Red oder sowas, aber alles ab Glenmorangie und Co. hat nichts in Cola o.ä. zu suchen.


----------



## Veriquitas (8. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Was labert der für n shice?



Sagt er doch selber, "um die Sachen um die es Wirklich geht"


----------



## TrueRomance (8. April 2022)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also bitte, dafür gibt's billigen Bourbon. Oder meinetwegen Johnnie Walker Red oder sowas, aber alles ab Glenmorangie und Co. hat nichts in Cola o.ä. zu suchen.


Tja, man muss sich trauen. Johnnie Walker Red schmeckt in Cola schonmal gut. Ich hatte aber auch schon ein paar 30 bis 50 Taler Whisky in der Cola und musste feststellen, dass das ziemlich geil schmeckt 😅
Das ist dann aber die Neugier. Da fällt mir gerade ein, dass ich einen Arran nachbestellen muss. Ein wirklich leckerer Whisky. Der war mir bisher aber immer zu schade für die Cola 😅


----------



## chill_eule (8. April 2022)

Naja...
Kann seinen _rant_ jedenfalls nicht nachvollziehen.
Nur weil es manche Plörre in grünen Flaschen gibt...?
Gibt doch noch tausende Biersorten hier.


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0H4WGCL--TA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Veriquitas (8. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Naja...
> Kann seinen _rant_ jedenfalls nicht nachvollziehen.
> Nur weil es manche Plörre in grünen Flaschen gibt...?
> Gibt doch noch tausende Biersorten hier.



Er wird damit meinen das alles andere kein Bier ist, weil Regeln nicht eingehalten werden, wie zb braune Flasche, und alles was davon abweicht nicht als Bier bezeichnet werden darf. Ich hab das in jüngeren Jahren öfters gehört das "heutiges Bier" kein echtes Bier ist.


----------



## chill_eule (8. April 2022)

So ein Quatsch 
Eine braune Flasche ist keine Regel.
Und "heutiges" Bier ist dermaßen vielfältig...
Vieles davon ist sicherlich sogar besser, als das, was der gute Mann vor 40 Jahren getrunken hat


----------



## RyzA (9. April 2022)

Pott Kaffee.


----------



## Veriquitas (9. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch
> Eine braune Flasche ist keine Regel.
> Und "heutiges" Bier ist dermaßen vielfältig...
> Vieles davon ist sicherlich sogar besser, als das, was der gute Mann vor 40 Jahren getrunken hat



Bis in die 1970er Jahre waren grüne Flaschen nicht selten. In diesen Zeitraum fielen jedoch die ersten Untersuchungen, wonach das grüne Glas für das kurzwellige Licht durchlässiger ist als die braunen Flaschen. Schon damals wurde bekannt, dass sich dies auf die Bierqualität bei der Lagerung und beim Gärprozess auswirkt. Viele Biertrinker in Ost und West bevorzugten daher, ihren Gerstensaft aus braunen Flaschen zu trinken - und haben dies aus guten Gründen bis heute beibehalten.









						Grüne oder braune Flaschen? - Welches Bier schmeckt besser? - paradisi.de
					

Bier aus einer braunen oder grünen Flasche zu trinken, ist im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes Geschmackssache, denn Licht tötet das Aroma. Grünes Glas lässt den blauen Teil und einen Teil des grünen Lichtspektrums durch, was dem Bier nicht bekommt. Braune Flaschen bieten dagegen beim Gärprozess einen...




					news.paradisi.de


----------



## Caduzzz (9. April 2022)

Ich mag IPA, aber so viele Varianten es mittlerweile gibt so viel Schrott gibt's auch. Helles kommt mir nicht in die Flasche. Meine Gattin mag's, ich trink dann lieber Wasser als ein Helles(!).
Ansonsten herbe Pils einer großen Privatbrauerei an der deutsch-dänischen Grenze

Oder gerne das hier :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. April 2022)

Stimme dem @Caduzzz weitestgehend zu. Aber das Rauchbier ist gruselig. Habe ich mal direkt im Brauhaus getrunken, als ich eine Freundin in Bäm!berg besucht habe. Schmeckt, als hätte jemand ne Schwarte Räucherspeck in abgestandenes Bier geworfen und 3 Tage ziehen lassen. Zumindest meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach


----------



## Caduzzz (9. April 2022)

Ja, man mag es oder nicht 
Ist schon sehr rauchig, riecht wirklich wie ein Schwarzwälder Schinken. Schmeckt mMn aber nur nach dem Rauch, ohne Speck 
Wir waren damals auch beim Schlenkerla (sympathisch,  weil draußen ein Schild war. Sinngemäß:"Jungsell*Innenabschiede sind hier unerwünscht. Sucht euch ein anderes Lokal.")
Dann wie die doofen Touris durchs Lokal nach einem freien Platz geirrt und in der Stammtisch- und Einheimischenecke gelandet. Dort sprach uns eine ganz nette Gruppe an das sie gleich gehen und wir uns gerne setzen könnten.
Die haben uns, und vor allem mich, überzeugt doch mal das Rauchbier zu probieren. Bin sonst kein Freund von dunklen, meistens ja malzigen, Bieren. Aber das hat mich überzeugt 

Hab' mir dort schon mehrfach nachbestellt bzw. alle paar Wochen ins KaDeWe und ein paar Flaschen holen.


----------



## Eyren (10. April 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Stimme dem @Caduzzz weitestgehend zu. Aber das Rauchbier ist gruselig. Habe ich mal direkt im Brauhaus getrunken, als ich eine Freundin in Bäm!berg besucht habe. Schmeckt, als hätte jemand ne Schwarte Räucherspeck in abgestandenes Bier geworfen und 3 Tage ziehen lassen. Zumindest meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach


Was, wie, wo?

Also wenn das so schmeckt muss ich gleich mal eine Flasche besorgen! Da werden Jugenderinnerungen wach.

Zuviel Speck und abgestandenes Bier formten diesen Körper.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. April 2022)

Green Cola


----------



## RyzA (10. April 2022)

Pott Kaffee.


----------



## Two-Face (10. April 2022)

Sehe mir gleich zum 27. mal _Hard Boiled_ an, daher: Einen (bzw. bald mehrere) Tequila Slammer


----------



## True Monkey (10. April 2022)

Mein Job hat schon Vorteile 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (10. April 2022)

Boah(ck)-Bier muss man aber auch echt mögen 
Mir ist das meist zu kräftig


----------



## True Monkey (10. April 2022)

Sind doch nur 7,1

Obwohl meine Spindel was anderes sagt 
 Darunter sind wir garantiert nicht


----------



## chill_eule (11. April 2022)

Es geht mir dabei gar nicht um den Alllohhooholgehallllt.... 

Dein Beispiel mit 7,1 ist ja noch recht harmlos (Geschmacksprobe nehme ich aber gern entgegen, Adresse gibts per PN )
So ein Bock hat mir meist aber doch zu viel _alc-flavor_, den ich einfach nicht mag 

(Ich erinnere mich ganz dunkel an eine Klassenfahrt nach Dänemark, wo wir natürlich auch mal lokales "øl" gekauft haben, und eines davon war bei ca. 16 Vol. %  
=
krasses shice  )


----------



## Micha0208 (11. April 2022)

Ich habe die Tage endlich mal wieder Cherry Coke kaufen können 
War die letzten Monaten in keinem meiner üblichen Supermärkte zu bekommen.

Habe mir im Laufe des heutigen Abends auch gleich 2 Literflaschen gegönnt, obwohl ich sonst mit Zuckerwasser recht zurückhaltend bin.
Und Koffein zusammen mit dem geilen Geschmack haben meine Stimmung echt gehoben 

"Journey to the Savage Planet" hat wohl auch seinen Anteil an meinem Stimmungshoch, denn das Spiel gefällt mir bisher echt gut


----------



## chill_eule (11. April 2022)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> Cherry Coke


----------



## Caduzzz (11. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> So ein Bock hat mir meist aber doch zu viel _*alc-flavor*_, den ich einfach nicht mag


Das beruhigt mich, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin, wenn ich etwas von "..schmeckt mir zu viel nach Alkohol" rede.
Bin wahrlich Keiner für den das deutsche Reinheitsgebot ein Dogma wäre (is' eh ein Witz, was die da heutzutage alles reinmischen und sich beim vergären "nicht nachweisbar" verflüchtigt, eklig), aber vor ein paar Jahren in Belgien waren einige Kostproben teils ernüchternd. (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes).
Wollte einiges probieren bzw. habe das auch getan, aber so ab 6% is' mir dit nüscht.


----------



## RyzA (11. April 2022)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## True Monkey (11. April 2022)

Ich habe schon wieder Bock zum trinken ......





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ chill_eule

Das als Cola Weizen und schon merkst du den Alk nicht mehr 
Auto fahren würde ich danach aber nicht mehr empfehlen


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. April 2022)

Ein Glas Weißwein (Riesling)


----------



## RyzA (11. April 2022)

Pepsi Max


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. April 2022)

Mio Mio Mate


----------



## Olstyle (14. April 2022)

Gösser in seinem Heimatland


----------



## chill_eule (14. April 2022)

Bier


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. April 2022)

Eine Kanne Tee ("Türkischer Apfel")


----------



## True Monkey (15. April 2022)

Ich habe gerade ein Fass aufgemacht ....

15l


----------



## chill_eule (15. April 2022)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade ein Fass aufgemacht ....


Und ich hab schon gedacht, ich bin der Einzige der hier normal _ungesund_ lebt


----------



## True Monkey (15. April 2022)

Was heißt da ungesund ?

Lecker ist das Wort was dir nicht eingefallen ist 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pedi (15. April 2022)

diese brauerei ist nicht allzuweit weg von hier, allerdings schon in BW.
wäre die in bayern, wäre das ein grundnahrungsmittel.
ich mags übrigens.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist ein bier aus der höchstgelegenen privatbrauerei deutschlans.
wird auf dem berg im hintergrund gebraut.


----------



## RyzA (16. April 2022)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## Olstyle (16. April 2022)

Karlovačko


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. April 2022)

Tee... "Yogi-Tee Choco". Schmeckt aber eher wie des Yogis sein Bart...

Vielleicht steige ich doch einfach auf Wodka-Bitter Lemon um (darf man Wodka eigentlich noch sagen/trinken derzeit?)


----------



## RyzA (16. April 2022)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## Olstyle (17. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seventyseven (17. April 2022)

Die gute Vio Bio Limo Orange


----------



## Eyren (17. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber nicht gerade sondern etwas später nach dem Essen.

PS. Da fällt mir doch glatt auf das unsere Küchenwand mit dem dunkel grauen Steinmuster sich ideal für Hardware Fotos eignet. Besser als mein Laminatboden.


----------



## Veriquitas (24. April 2022)

Schön den Rote Bete Saft, gesund und das richtige Getränk für den Gamer von heute.

Trinkt Rote Bete Saft!


----------



## Mottekus (24. April 2022)

Estmal nen Käffchen


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2022)

Pepsi Max

3 große Pötte Kaffee habe ich schon hinter mir. Ab 16 Uhr trinke ich wieder Kaffee. Bis ca. 21 Uhr.


----------



## Veriquitas (24. April 2022)

Pepsi Max und dann Kaffe mit Zucker garantiert.


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Pepsi Max und dann Kaffe mit Zucker garantiert.


Die Pepsi ist ohne Zucker. Aber der Kaffee mit Milch & Zucker ( 3 Teelöffel pro großer Tasse).
Versuche aber den Zucker noch weiter zu reduzieren.


----------



## Veriquitas (24. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Pepsi ist ohne Zucker. Aber der Kaffee mit Milch & Zucker ( 3 Teelöffel pro großer Tasse).
> Versuche aber den Zucker noch weiter zu reduzieren.



Das wird dir mit Pepsi Max nicht gelingen da wird wohl Aspertan drin sein und das regt einen an süßes zu essen weil das Gehirn drauf getrimmt wird. Also es enthält keine Kalorien aber man hat dann Lust auf Süssigkeiten wenn man das verzehrt.


----------



## TrueRomance (24. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> 3 Teelöffel pro großer Tasse


So sah mein Kaffee früher auch aus. Heute ist Kaffee mit Zucker einfach nur eklig. 😅


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. April 2022)

Ein Glas Cola (Sinalco).


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Also es enthält keine Kalorien aber man hat dann Lust auf Süssigkeiten wenn man das verzehrt.


Ja wird immer wieder gesagt. Aber auch ohne die Pepsi Max würde ich den Kaffee so trinken.

Aber ich reduziere es demnächst... erstmal auf zwei... dann einen Löffel.
Vielleicht auch mal ganz.

Jetzt habe ich ein Glas Medium Mineralwasser getrunken. Bad Pyrmonter.
Man kann ja nicht die ganze Zeit nur gesüßtes Zeug trinken. 
Außerdem ist in Limonaden kein Mineralwasser drin.
Die Mineralien braucht man ja auch.


----------



## chill_eule (24. April 2022)

Ich bin Purist.

Cola/Limonade gehört *mit* Zucker.
Kaffee gehört *ohne* Zucker und Milch.
(Und natürlich beides auch mit Koffein  )
Das Gegenteil von Oben schmeckt mir jedenfalls überhaupt nicht


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Das Gegenteil von Oben schmeckt mir jedenfalls überhaupt nicht


Tja. Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden.


----------



## chill_eule (24. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden.


Verdammt. 
Siehste, da war doch was, was mich schon immer gestört hat


----------



## Veriquitas (24. April 2022)

Stevia und Xylit kann man auch noch probieren als Zuckerersatz.


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Stevia und Xylit kann man auch noch probieren als Zuckerersatz.


Stevia schmeckt Xylit kenne ich nicht.


----------



## chill_eule (24. April 2022)

Beide (und alles an Zuckerersatzstoffen) sind zum  
(für mich)


----------



## Veriquitas (24. April 2022)

Trink wenn dann auch nur mit richtigen Zucker aber das kommt so gut wie garnicht mehr vor. Würde mir am liebsen ein Entsafter zulegen, sind aber zu teuer wenn man sich was vernüftiges anschaffen will.


----------



## chill_eule (24. April 2022)

Was hat denn ein Entsafter mit Zucker oder _non_Zucker zu tun? ^^
Oder trinkst du dann eher Gemüsesaft?

In Früchten ist jedenfalls auch jede Menge Zucker drin


----------



## Veriquitas (24. April 2022)

Klar würde auch Gemüsesaft trinken. Zucker ist in Maßen ja auch unbedenklich zb. haben Erdebeeren vergleichsweise wenig Zucker.


----------



## Olstyle (24. April 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das wird dir mit Pepsi Max nicht gelingen da wird wohl Aspertan drin sein und das regt einen an süßes zu essen weil das Gehirn drauf getrimmt wird. Also es enthält keine Kalorien aber man hat dann Lust auf Süssigkeiten wenn man das verzehrt.


Bei mir hat das Zeug vorallem den Effekt dass der Körper denkt da wäre ja nun Zucker und anfängt zu verbrennen was nicht da ist. Das hat mich dann schon 1-2 Mal schön ausknockt nach dem Sport.


----------



## Veriquitas (24. April 2022)

Trinkt ihr vor dem Sport Pepsi oder danach, da kriegt man doch Herzrasen. Vor dem Sport kann man ja noch notfalls verstehen aber wer hat den nach dem Sport durst auf Pepsi ? Ich kann da nur Wasser trinken.


----------



## Olstyle (24. April 2022)

Es kam schonmal vor dass vorallem kalt gefragt aber nur Cola im Kühlschrank war.


----------



## Eyren (24. April 2022)

Selbst aufgebrachten Ingwer, Minze und Gurkentee.

Jetzt beim Sport allerdings Wasser.


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Klar würde auch Gemüsesaft trinken.


Gemüsesaft mag ich auch. Leicht gesalzen und mit ein paar Tropfen Tabasco.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. April 2022)

Das ist der einzige Gemüsesaft, den ich gern trinke:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mexikaner_(Cocktail)


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2022)

Ich trinke gar keinen Alkohol mehr. Das letzte mal ein Glas Sekt am Geburtstag meiner Frau. Letztes Jahr Juni.


----------



## chill_eule (24. April 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> *aufgebrachten* Ingwer


Was ist das denn? 

Zählt _Bier_ als "Gemüsesaft"?


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Zählt _Bier_ als "Gemüsesaft"?


Das ist Getreidesaft.  Zumindest auf Gerste bezogen.

Hopfen ist ein Hanfgewächs. Meinte Wikipedia eben.


----------



## chill_eule (24. April 2022)

Also kein Gemüse 

@Topic:
Ich trinke aktuell einen _*Getreidesaft* auf Hopfen- und Gerstebasis_!

Klingt voll _eco_, _green_, _balanced_ und _healthy_, fast schon nach _soulfood_, wenn man *Bier* so umschreibt __


----------



## Caduzzz (24. April 2022)

"Gerstenkaltschale" sagte ein alter Arbeitskollege immer 😉
Btt: Flens, für saubere Strände und so...


----------



## Veriquitas (24. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Was ist das denn?



Das ist wenn bei einem Getränk wie Gurkentee selbst der Ingwer aufgebracht ist.


----------



## Eyren (24. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Was ist das denn?
> 
> Zählt _Bier_ als "Gemüsesaft"?


Na... ich hab eben.... Also das ist.... Ja also....

Das ist eben Gesund und ein Superfood deswegen kennst du das nicht.

*Grummelt irgendwas von aufgebrüht*


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> *Grummelt irgendwas von aufgebrüht*


Was denn jetzt? "Aufgebracht" oder "aufgebrüht"?

"Aufgebracht" kenne ich eher in einen anderen Zusammenhang.


----------



## chill_eule (24. April 2022)

Würde ich _Aufgebrüht_, dann wäre ich auch ziemlich aufgebracht!


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Würde ich _Aufgebrüht_, dann wäre ich auch ziemlich aufgebracht!


Das würde auch deiner "Mentalität" als "Chill Eule" widersprechen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> In Früchten ist jedenfalls auch jede Menge Zucker drin


Ja, aber das ist Fructose und ist das nicht trotzdem gesünder als Glucose?

@topic, ich habe in meiner Jugend sehr viel ungesundes Zeug getrunken. Fast täglich 1l Fanta, Cola, Ginger Ale, Sprite usw.
Nun ist aber seit vielen Jahren auch mein Trinkverhalten auf zwei Getränke eingependelt; stilles Wasser und Kaffee. Seitdem ist auch mein extremes Sodbrennen aus alten Tagen komplett weg. Und nur an ganz wilden Tagen gibt es aber auch mal einen schönen Ipanema oder Energy Drink


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2022)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Mai 2022)

Kaffee mit... "Not Milk"-Hafermilch von einem großen Anbieter solcherlei Ersatzprodukte.

Tatsächlich der erste Pflanzendrink, der mir im Kaffee schmeckt.  Also eine durchaus gangbare Alternative, falls ich einen Milchkaffee will und weder laktosefreie Milch da habe noch Laktase-Tabletten.


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2022)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Mai 2022)

ChariTea mint


----------



## RyzA (18. Mai 2022)

Bad Pyrmonter Mineralwasser "Medium".


----------



## Painkiller (20. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Pott Kaffee


Dito! Schokokaffee


----------



## RyzA (20. Mai 2022)

Wir haben uns gestern Abend Bananenmilch selber gemacht.
Bananen und Milch in den Mixer. Dazu noch Vanillezucker. War sehr lecker. 
Demnächst wollen wir mal Erdbeermilch machen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mokka mit Prise Kardamom und braunem Zucker.


----------



## Painkiller (20. Mai 2022)

Im Moment trink ich Wasser wie ein Kamel. Bei mir hat´s jetzt bereits 27 Grad im Büro....   
Ich hasse den Sommer....


----------



## Veriquitas (2. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Mokka mit Prise Kardamom und braunem Zucker.



Er denkt er ist cool mit seiner Tasse, schön Brennesseltee so wie es sich gehört.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Juni 2022)

@Veriquitas der He-Man Tasse kann ich tatsächlich nichts entgegensetzen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Juni 2022)

Italienischen Kaffee (also aus nem Bialetti-Kocher).


----------



## TrueRomance (2. Juni 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Italienischen Kaffee (also aus nem Bialetti-Kocher).


Also einen Mokka 😅


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2022)

Mokka und Espresso sind mir zu stark.

Ich trinke immer normalen Kaffee. Am liebsten den "Gala" von Eduscho. Frisch aufgebrüht im Keramikfilter aus dem Wasserkocher. Mit Milch & Zucker.


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Juni 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Also einen Mokka 😅



Mokka wird anders zubereitet.


----------



## chill_eule (2. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mit Milch & Zucker.


Also trinkst du keinen Kaffee, sondern gesüßte Milch mit Kaffeearoma


----------



## Eyren (2. Juni 2022)

Radeberger....

Da hat man schonmal nen Ossi der einem nen gefallen schuldet und sagt dem:"Bring mir mal als Dank einfach nen Kasten Bier mit. Aber net so nen Zeug wat ich überall bekomme, so ne Spezialität will ich han."

Joa gut Radeberger hat auch die Tanke zwei Straßen weiter......


----------



## chill_eule (2. Juni 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Radeberger....


Geht schlimmer, stimmt.
(Aber nicht viel )


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Juni 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Radeberger....
> 
> Da hat man schonmal nen Ossi der einem nen gefallen schuldet und sagt dem:"Bring mir mal als Dank einfach nen Kasten Bier mit. Aber net so nen Zeug wat ich überall bekomme, so ne Spezialität will ich han."
> 
> Joa gut Radeberger hat auch die Tanke zwei Straßen weiter......


Sei froh, dass er kein Erdbeer-Porter oder ähnlichen Schweinkram mitgebracht hat


----------



## chill_eule (2. Juni 2022)

Immer noch besser als "Kaffee" mit Milch und Zucker


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Also trinkst du keinen Kaffee, sondern gesüßte Milch mit Kaffeearoma


Nein. Das Verhältnis stimmt noch. 

Ohne Zucker kriege ich keinen Kaffee runter. Ist mir zu bitter.



chill_eule schrieb:


> Immer noch besser als "Kaffee" mit Milch und Zucker


Du tust so als wenn das etwas abnormales wäre. Dabei trinken viele ihren Kaffee so.


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Juni 2022)

Mit Milch und Zucker geht schon, aber der Kaffee muss trotzdem ordentlich stark sein und nicht irgendne Plörre.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Mit Milch und Zucker geht schon, aber der Kaffee muss trotzdem ordentlich stark sein und nicht irgendne Plörre.


Der ist genau richtig. Nicht zu stark und auch keine Plörre.


----------



## chill_eule (2. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Du tust so als wenn das etwas abnormales wäre. Dabei trinken viele ihren Kaffee so.


In meinen Augen gibt es dann eben viele abnormale Menschen. 



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Mit Milch und Zucker geht schon


Neeeeeiiiinnn!!!


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> In meinen Augen gibt es dann eben viele abnormale Menschen.


Ein bißchen mehr Toleranz bitte. Du gibst doch vor "gechillt" zu sein.


----------



## Two-Face (2. Juni 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> In meinen Augen gibt es dann eben viele abnormale Menschen.
> 
> 
> Neeeeeiiiinnn!!!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RzqHidj0_4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TrueRomance (2. Juni 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Mokka wird anders zubereitet.


Ehrlich? Dachte immer die Bialetti macht Mokka 😅

Ich liebe Filterkaffee und die Zubereitung in der French Press.


----------



## chill_eule (2. Juni 2022)

Ich bin super tolerant!
Von mir aus darf jeder Mensch machen was er will, sofern es Regeln und Gesetzen entspricht!

Trotzdem darf ich doch manche dieser Menschen für "nicht ganz dicht" halten, oder?


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Trotzdem darf ich doch manche dieser Menschen für "nicht ganz dicht" halten, oder?


Vielleicht ist das diesen Menschen ja egal.


----------



## Eyren (2. Juni 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Mit Milch und Zucker geht schon, aber der Kaffee muss trotzdem ordentlich stark sein und nicht irgendne Plörre.


Mein italienischer Kollege, Fratello und Freund in einer Person schwört ja auf seinen Espresso mit 14 Stücken Würfelzucker......

Im normalen Kaffee reichen ihm 6 Würfel und 4x Sahne.

Ich bin da genügsam, Kaffee wird dchwarz getrunken und erst wenn die Qualität sinkt mit Zucker trinkbar gemacht.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Mein italienischer Kollege, Fratello und Freund in einer Person schwört ja auf seinen Espresso mit 14 Stücken Würfelzucker......
> 
> Im normalen Kaffee reichen ihm 6 Würfel und 4x Sahne.


Das ist selbst für mich viel zu extrem. Ich hatte mal einen Kollegen der hat sich in nen großen Pott Kaffee 10 Würfel Zucker gemacht. Also das ist wirklich abartig.

Ich nehme pro großer Tasse (ca 300ml) immer 3 Würfel Zucker. Will aber noch auf 2 reduzieren.


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Juni 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ehrlich? Dachte immer die Bialetti macht Mokka 😅
> 
> Ich liebe Filterkaffee und die Zubereitung in der French Press.



Mokka ist klassischerweise einfach ein kleines Kännchen in dem Wasser direkt mit dem Mokkapulver (super fein gemahlen) aufgekocht wird. Also hast du dann auch Kaffeesatz in der Tasse später. Beim Kaffee aus einer Bialetti (umgangssprachlich auch "Espresso-Kocher", obwohl es nix mit Espresso zu tun hat) ist das Kaffeepulver separat vom Wasser, letztlich zieht der heiße Wasserdampf durch das Pulver durch und sprudelt dann oben in der Kanne raus. Ja, man nennt auch das manchmal  im Volksmund "Mokka", aber das ist halt falsch


----------



## chill_eule (2. Juni 2022)

Und dann gibt es Menschen, die schwören auf ihren Filterkaffee


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Und dann gibt es Menschen, die schwören auf ihren Filterkaffee


Siehste dann haben wir ja doch eine Gemeinsamkeit was den Kaffeekonsum angeht.

Aber wenn dann bitte aufbrühen im Keramik bzw Porzellanfilter.


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Juni 2022)

Kaffee aus der normalen Filtermaschine kriege ich nicht mehr runter, das hat mit Genuss nix zu tun für mich. Wenn, dann auch schlicht mit nem Keramikfilter per Hand aufgebrüht. Hat viel mehr Aroma, und nicht die säuerliche Note, die Kaffee aus der durchschnittlichen Büro-Giftküche hat.


----------



## chill_eule (2. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Siehste dann haben wir ja doch eine Gemeinsamkeit was den Kaffeekonsum angeht.


Nein, haben wir nicht.
Filterkaffee ist auch nix für mich, wie bei @HenneHuhn 



RyzA schrieb:


> bitte aufbrühen im Keramik bzw Porzellanfilter.


Und für so einen Kram hab ich nicht genug Zeit und Geduld


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Kaffee aus der normalen Filtermaschine kriege ich nicht mehr runter, das hat mit Genuss nix zu tun für mich.


Ich mag Maschinenkaffee auch nicht so gerne. Auch nicht aus diesen teuren Vollautomaten.
Zumindest bei uns zu Hause trinke ich immer frisch aufgebrüht im Keramikfilter.


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Juni 2022)

@chill_eule 

Wieso Geduld? Wasserkocher an, währenddessen den Keramikfilter auf den Kaffeepott stellen, Filtertüte reinpacken, gewünschte Menge Kaffeepulver reinschütten, das mittlerweile kochende Wasser draufgießen, durchlaufen lassen. Dauert auch nicht länger bzw. sogar kürzer, als die 20€-Plastikmaschine zu nutzen. Nur für Leute, die den Kaffee Literweise wegziehen (da geht es dann aber nicht mehr um Genuss, sondern "Hauptsache braune Brühe", sorry falls ich damit jemandem zu nahe trete) lohnt sich das nicht.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. Juni 2022)

Kaffee am besten so.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TB7kMH3oY0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> @chill_eule
> 
> Wieso Geduld? Wasserkocher an, währenddessen den Keramikfilter auf den Kaffeepott stellen, Filtertüte reinpacken, gewünschte Menge Kaffeepulver reinschütten, das mittlerweile kochende Wasser draufgießen, durchlaufen lassen. Dauert auch nicht länger bzw. sogar kürzer, als die 20€-Plastikmaschine zu nutzen. Nur für Leute, die den Kaffee Literweise wegziehen (da geht es dann aber nicht mehr um Genuss, sondern "Hauptsache braune Brühe", sorry falls ich damit jemandem zu nahe trete) lohnt sich das nicht.


Ja für eine Person geht das mit dem Wasserkocher schnell. Oder zwei wenn man noch einen Filter hat.
Nur wenn wir Besuch von mehreren Personen haben dann holen wir die Kaffeemaschine raus.
Ich genieße meinen Kaffee definitiv und trinke eine große Tasse schon mal 30-45 Minuten lang.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Juni 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Kaffee am besten so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Den würde ich sehr gerne mal probieren.

Und ja, ich liebe Kaffee in all seinen Zubereitungsvariationen, egal ob Filter, Mokka, Vollautomat, French Press oder was auch immer. Ok, nicht ganz... Da gibt es doch diesen Instantpulver, dass Zeug betitel ich nicht mal als Kaffee.
Ansonsten hauptsache schön schwarz, aromatisch und manchmal, aber eher selten, mit Milch ohne Zucker.
Mein Großvater pflegte zu sagen, dass Zucker den Geschmack von Tee und Kaffee zu sehr verfälscht und übertönt. Als junger Mensch konnte ich das nicht nachvollziehen, weil für mich Kaffee oder Tee ohne Zucker gar nicht ging.
Nun trinke ich seit einigen Jahren  Kaffee und Tee grundsätzlich ohne Zucker und ich kann Opa nur komplett zustimmen; erst seitdem schmecke ich raus, ob ein Kaffee nussig, säuerlich, oder fruchtig ist.

Bzgl. Mokka/Espresso Debatte bis auf die offensichtlich verschiedenen Zubereitungsarten, glaube ich auch, dass der Mahlgrad sich unterscheidet. Zumindest kaufe ich beim Türken immer unseren Mokka, der so abgepackt für diesen einen Zweck deklariert wird. Kann aber auch "Etikettenschwindel" sein und es ist vollkommen egal.


----------



## Eyren (2. Juni 2022)

Ihr seids komisch....

Kaffee schmeckt doch erst wenn er minimum 8stunden in der Warmhaltekanne gereift ist.

Vorher hat der doch keine Chancen Aroma zu entwickeln  

Auch sollte die Kaffeetasse nicht zu häufig, schon gar nicht mit Spülmittel, gewaschen werden. Hört da auf einen alten Handwerker, nach 6 Monaten kann man sich den Kaffee in der Tasse dann auch ohne Kaffeepulver aufsetzen.

Warmes Wasser in die Tasse umrühren und schmeckt wie am ersten Tag!


----------



## chill_eule (3. Juni 2022)

Ihr könnt mir nun auch Blasphemie vorwerfen, aber ich schwöre auf meine Senseo.  

Die schafft nen heißen Pott Kaffee in unter 60 Sekunden @HenneHuhn


----------



## TrueRomance (3. Juni 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Die schafft nen heißen Pott Kaffee


Schafft sie nicht. Mit Kaffee hat das wenig zu tun. Das ist eher ein Tee aus dem was zusammen gekehrt wurde 😅


----------



## RyzA (3. Juni 2022)

Meine Frau hat so nen kleinen Automaten (falls man das so bezeichnen kann). Nescafe "Dolce Gusto" mit diesen Kapseln.
Schmeckt nicht besonders gut & Umweltverschmutzung ist es auch.
 Habe schon öfter deswegen geschimpft.


----------



## Painkiller (3. Juni 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Also trinkst du keinen Kaffee, sondern gesüßte Milch mit Kaffeearoma





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Juni 2022)

Gegen Kapsel-Maschinen habe ich nix einzuwenden. Gerade Espresso und Varianten davon bekommt man zuhause mit nix anderem so gut hin. Für nen schlichten Kaffee bräuchte ich die aber eben nicht. 

Pad-Maschinen finde ich eher unspektakulär.


----------



## RyzA (3. Juni 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Gegen Kapsel-Maschinen habe ich nix einzuwenden. Gerade Espresso und Varianten davon bekommt man zuhause mit nix anderem so gut hin. Für nen schlichten Kaffee bräuchte ich die aber eben nicht.


Aber die Kapseln sind unnötiger Müll. 


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Pad-Maschinen finde ich eher unspektakulär.


So eine hatten meine Eltern mal. Hat mir auch nicht geschmeckt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Juni 2022)

Gibt für manche Systeme auch schon biologisch abbaubare Kapseln. Abgesehen davon: im Zweifelsfall gäbe es für mich bestimmt dutzende Dinge, auf die ich verpackungsmüllmäßig eher verzichten könnte zugunsten von leckerem Kaffee 

(Warum ich keine Kapsel-Maschine habe, liegt schlicht daran, dass ich meine kleine Küche nicht mit noch einem Küchengerät vollstellen will)


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Juni 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und selbst 4 ist in meinen Augen schon extrem grenzwertig. Sowas machen wir eher unseren Kindern^^


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Und selbst 4 ist in meinen Augen schon extrem grenzwertig. Sowas machen wir eher unseren Kindern^^



Team 2! (wenn Milchkaffee)


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Juni 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Team 2! (wenn Milchkaffee)


Genau und 3 würde ich mal als Latte Macchiato durchgehen lassen, den ich mir auch ab und an mal gerne gebe.

4 ordne ich schon als Kinderkaffee an, wo 0.2 Milch 3 Tropfen Kaffee erhalten.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber die Kapseln sind unnötiger Müll.



Es gibt für Senseo und diverse Maschineen wiederverwendbare Kapseln oder Schubladen um Kaffee manuel reinzufüllen. Senseo Maschinen etc. warn anfangs als die neu waren ganz akzeptabel. Aber gegen nen Kaffee Syphon stinken die einfach ab, weil man Kaffee einfach beliebig in jeder Große, Mahlung etc. selber hinzufügen kann. Und es ist auch richtiger Kaffee nach der Zubereitung.


----------



## TrueRomance (3. Juni 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Kaffee am besten so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sowas hatte ich mir auch Mal überlegt. Wie viel sollte man für sowas ausgeben bzw. kannst du Geräte empfehlen?


----------



## Veriquitas (3. Juni 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Sowas hatte ich mir auch Mal überlegt. Wie viel sollte man für sowas ausgeben bzw. kannst du Geräte empfehlen?



Ich glaube 70 hab ich damals für meinen ausgegeben (Hario) also meiner Meinung nach sind die in der Preisklasse alle gleich. Ist halt Glas und darf nicht runterfallen. Die in der höheren Preisklasse dürften Einzelanfertigungen sein, ob das jetzt anderes Glas ist und höherwertig ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich glaub die Syphons kommen hauptsächlich aus Japan.


----------



## TrueRomance (3. Juni 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ich glaube 70 hab ich damals für meinen ausgegeben (Hario)


Das ist ja ein akzeptabler Preis. Da werde ich Mal Ausschau halten. Danke dir.


----------



## RyzA (3. Juni 2022)

Tomatensaft mit Meersalz & etwas Tabasco.


----------



## GamingX (3. Juni 2022)

Stilles Wasser, was sonst.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Tomatensaft mit Meersalz & etwas Tabasco.


Alter Falter! Das habe ich früher so gerne getrunken, und es schon vergessen, dass ich das mochte, bis du es jetzt erwähnt hast. 
Muss mir das mal wieder kaufen. Ich hab aber auch immer bisschen Pfeffer reingemacht.


----------



## RyzA (3. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Alter Falter! Das habe ich früher so gerne getrunken, und es schon vergessen, dass ich das mochte, bis du es jetzt erwähnt hast.
> Muss mir das mal wieder kaufen. Ich hab aber auch immer bisschen Pfeffer reingemacht.


Im Sommer trinke ich das irgendwie öfter. Und gut gekühlten Ayran.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Juni 2022)

Ayran geht eh immer. Das ganze Jahr hindurch.


----------



## Veriquitas (4. Juni 2022)

Mixt mal Granatapfelkerne mit Erdbeeren.


----------



## Neuer_User (4. Juni 2022)

Rotwein, Cotes du Rhone, Domaine Sainte-Anne
Und so langsam wird der Tag mein Freund


----------



## TrueRomance (4. Juni 2022)

Durch das gestrige Thema würde ich daran erinnert, meine French Press schon lange nicht mehr genutzt zu haben. Da hab ich mir doch gleich Mal nen Kaffee gemacht 👍


----------



## RyzA (4. Juni 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Durch das gestrige Thema würde ich daran erinnert, meine French Press schon lange nicht mehr genutzt zu haben.


So eine hat meine Schwiegermutter auch. Schmeckt ganz gut daraus.


----------



## Eyren (4. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> So eine hat meine Schwiegermutter auch. Schmeckt ganz gut daraus.


Super Schwiegermama, Hulktassen sind einfach Kult.


----------



## RyzA (4. Juni 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Super Schwiegermama, Hulktassen sind einfach Kult.


Ich meinte die "French Press"


----------



## TrueRomance (4. Juni 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Hulktassen sind einfach Kult


Die ist nur zum Trinken etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig 😂 die anderen Pötte waren aber gerade im Spüler.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Juni 2022)

Ihr habt ja richtig coole Tassen! Meine fancy-este Tasse ist eine mit meinem Namen und einem Dotter darauf, als Geschenk von meiner alten Teamleiterin, weil sie meinte, dass das mein Motivationstier sei. 

Die anderen bekamen Fuchs, Bär, Wolf...


----------



## Eyren (4. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ihr habt ja richtig coole Tassen! Meine fancy-este Tasse ist eine mit meinem Namen und einem Dotter darauf, als Geschenk von meiner alten Teamleiterin, weil sie meinte, dass das mein Motivationstier sei.
> 
> Die anderen bekamen Fuchs, Bär, Wolf...


Einem Eidotter?

Seltsames Tier, na vielleicht hast du Glück und daraus entsteht ein Tukan.


----------



## RyzA (4. Juni 2022)

Oder meint er "Otter"?


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Oder meint er "Otter"?


Ja, das wars. Eidotter wäre aber auch cool gewesen, weil dann hätte mir sagen können, dass sie damit meint, dass ich Eier habe


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ja, das wars. Eidotter wäre aber auch cool gewesen, weil dann hätte mir sagen können, dass sie damit meint, dass ich Eier habe


Oder, dass die/deine Eier zu Bruch gegangen sind... 

Ich habe keine fancy Tassen. Aber einiges an Tassen von verschiedenen dt. und ausländischen Gewerkschaften, mit denen ich im Laufe der Jahre zu tun hatte.

@T: Ein Alster ("Radler" für die Südländer unter euch)


----------



## taks (4. Juni 2022)

Ein kühles Weizen im Garten


----------



## LastManStanding (4. Juni 2022)

äh ..nen Capo. aus meiner Siebträger. mhhh--- aus ner Deadpool Tasse, schmeckt gleich noch Sarkastischer


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juni 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> @T: Ein Alster ("Radler" für die Südländer unter euch)


Hier im Westen gilt: Alster ist mit Fanta/Orange, Radler mit Sprite/Zitrone.
Über den Tag gab es ein paar von Ersterem vom Fass während ich den Verein bewirten durfte, jetzt zum Feierabend letzteres von Gösser aus der Flasche.


----------



## chill_eule (4. Juni 2022)

Nach Feierabend haben wir uns einen Drink gegönnt.
Bei mir gabs Gin Tonic aus der Dose ^^

Und jetzt noch ein Desperados aus der Dose hinterher, bevor ich Abend esse.
(Crossposting: Hot Dogs vol. 2  )


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Juni 2022)

So, jetzt erstmal ein Jever auf die gelungene Umräumaktion (Schlaf- und "Arbeits"zimmer getauscht). Und da der Abend ja noch jung ist, folgen dann evtl. noch ein oder zwei Gin Tonic. 

@Olstyle : Bier mit Orangenlimo? Davon habe ich noch nie was gehört... Mal ausprobieren bei Gelegenheit.


----------



## RyzA (4. Juni 2022)

Erdbeermilch selbstgemacht.


----------



## TrueRomance (4. Juni 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Bier mit Orangenlimo? Davon habe ich noch nie was gehört... Mal ausprobieren bei Gelegenheit.


Die größte Unart ist Alster sauer. 
In Baden Württemberg gibt es 2 Arten von Alster. Besagtes sauer und süßes. Süßes ist halt gewohntes Alster/Radler mit Zitronenlimo und saures Alster ist Bier gemischt mit, jetzt halt dich fest, Wasser. Wer bitte kommt auf die Idee Wasser ins Bier zu kippen? 😂


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juni 2022)

Kenne ich hier als Piwa. Manche behaupten das Steht für Pils-Wasser, Andere wollen das l ersetzen 
Diesel oder Krefelder wurde hier auch noch bestellt als es noch Alt am Hahn gab.


----------



## Neuer_User (4. Juni 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Wer bitte kommt auf die Idee Wasser ins Bier zu kippen? 😂


Wenn man es runter auf 2% Alkohol verdünnt, tötet es weiterhin alle Bakterien und man kann es wunderbar den ganzen Tag trinken. Genauso wurde das früher immer gemacht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Juni 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> @Olstyle : Bier mit Orangenlimo? Davon habe ich noch nie was gehört... Mal ausprobieren bei Gelegenheit.


Echt?! Wird bei uns in Köln auch liebevoll "Drecksack" genannt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. Juni 2022)

Gerade unterwegs nach Hause spontan Bock auf ein Cold Brew Coffee bekommen:..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Juni 2022)

Einen Gin Tonic (nicht mega fancy, aber P/L-mäßig echt super: Rewe Feine Welt "Diamond of Marrakech" London Dry Gin + Schweppes Herbal Tonic Water) zwischen Feierabend und Konzert


----------



## RyzA (10. Juni 2022)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. Juni 2022)

Café Crema aus der Tschibo Kapselmaschine.


----------



## compisucher (22. Juni 2022)

Energydrink, weil nix anderes im Office-Kühlschrank mehr da.
Echt netto Kollegen hier, die mir mein Apfelsaftschorle wegsaufen...
Aber OK, das Zeugs macht wach.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Energydrink, weil nix anderes im Office-Kühlschrank mehr da.
> Echt netto Kollegen hier, die mir mein Apfelsaftschorle wegsaufen...
> Aber OK, das Zeugs macht wach.
> 
> ...


Energy Drink? Bin dabei!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## compisucher (22. Juni 2022)

Haaa - das Original!


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. Juni 2022)

Club Mate


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2022)

Wurstwasser ausn Bockwürstchen Glas.


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wurstwasser ausn Bockwürstchen Glas.


Krass! Macht das jeder?😅

#Cultureclash


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Krass! Macht das jeder?😅
> 
> #Cultureclash


Nein, war ein Scherz.  

Aber kenne jemanden der das getrunken hat.


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nein, war ein Scherz.
> 
> Aber kenne jemanden der das getrunken hat.


Hast mich veräppelt. Erinnert mich daran, dass manche auch Bongwasser trinken, weils so knallt


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Juni 2022)

Eine Pfirsich-Thymian-Limonade.


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. Juni 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Eine Pfirsich-Thymian-Limonade.


Klingt zwar sehr fancy, aber auch richtig geil (wohl so 'ne Sozialarbeiter Sache  )

Aber im Ernst, Thymian in einer Limonade?! Irgendwie klingt es komisch, aber noch komischer ist, dass ich mir vorstellen kann, dass das schmeckt


----------



## chill_eule (23. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> dass ich mir vorstellen kann, dass das schmeckt


Ich irgendwie nicht


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2022)

Mit Ingwer das kenne ich und schmeckt ganz gut.
Im Ginger Ale. Aber Thymian höre ich auch zum ersten mal.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juni 2022)

Das zweite Flens


----------



## chill_eule (23. Juni 2022)

Das _n_te Lübzer Pils


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Klingt zwar sehr fancy, aber auch richtig geil (wohl so 'ne Sozialarbeiter Sache  )
> 
> Aber im Ernst, Thymian in einer Limonade?! Irgendwie klingt es komisch, aber noch komischer ist, dass ich mir vorstellen kann, dass das schmeckt



Ich bin für fancy stuff immer zu haben, erhebe das nur nicht zur Kunst/zum Lifestyle. Ist auch nicht aus einem hipsterigen Craft Lemonade Store, sondern aus  der Getränkekühlung im örtlichen Rewe 

Schmeckt aber in der Tat ziemlich gut, die Thymian-Note ist auch eher dezent.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Juni 2022)

Mein erster Bulletproof Coffee

War erst skeptisch, weil Butter und Kokosöl in Kaffee mit einem Milchaufschäumer gemixt wird.

Schmeckt aber schön nussig.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2022)

Pepsi Max


----------



## HighEnd111 (25. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Thymian in einer Limonade?! Irgendwie klingt es komisch, aber noch komischer ist, dass ich mir vorstellen kann, dass das schmeckt


Wir hatten hier ein Restaurant (wobei, das existiert immer noch, aber ich weiß nicht, ob es das noch zu essen gibt), da gab's Limonen-Thymian-Creme Brulee mit Passionsfrucht-Sorbet und saisonalen Früchten und schei...e, war das immer lecker 

Ich glaube, dass Thymian einfach "unterschätzt" wird, weil es eine Kräuterpflanze ist und hauptsächlich zum Würzen von Hauptgerichten verwendet wird. Aber Thymian ist ein sehr vielseitig einsetzbares Kraut. Probieren lohnt sich 

@topic: Apfel-Zitronen-Schorle


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2022)

Tomatensaft mit Meersalz und Tabasco. Für den kleinen Kick.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Tomatensaft mit Meersalz und Tabasco. Für den kleinen Kick.



Noch n Schuss Wodka oder Korn rein, und man hat 'nen leckeren "Mexikaner".  Mein Lieblings-"Kurzer". 

@T: Weißweinschorle. Was man nicht alles tut, wenn' ne gute Freundin einen Trennungsschmerz-Videoabend einberuft  (nee, geht schon klar, mit einem vernünftigen Weißwein und dem momentanen Wetter ist das voll in Ordnung)


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Noch n Schuss Wodka oder Korn rein, und man hat 'nen leckeren "Mexikaner".  Mein Lieblings-"Kurzer".


Ich trinke das lieber ohne Alkohol.


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Juni 2022)

Doppelten Espresso


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2022)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Pott Kaffee


Geht immer wa?


----------



## chill_eule (26. Juni 2022)

Pott Flasche(n) Bier.

Geht doch auch immer


----------



## psalm64 (27. Juni 2022)

Kraneberger.


----------



## Painkiller (27. Juni 2022)

Sobald ich daheim bin, ein großes Glas davon!  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2022)

Gut gekühlten Ayran.


----------



## Dr0p5 (22. Juli 2022)

Ein Johnny Silverhand


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2022)

Gut gekühlter Ayran.


----------



## psalm64 (5. August 2022)

Zitronentee aus dem klassischen Zitronenteepulver.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. August 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Zitronentee aus dem klassischen Zitronenteepulver.


Hatte ich auch ewig nicht mehr. Das ist quasi das Nostalgie Getränk meiner Kindheit


----------



## psalm64 (5. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch ewig nicht mehr. Das ist quasi das Nostalgie Getränk meiner Kindheit


Genau. Meine Frau findet das auch eher eklig. 
Deswegen heisst es bei uns im Haushalt "Der geile Scheiß". 

Thema:
Cola Zero


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. August 2022)

Level Up Energybooster - Geschmack Bubble Boom (Kaugummi)


----------



## RyzA (5. August 2022)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## Veriquitas (6. August 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Karottensaft mit Sentry Bot und He-man


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. August 2022)

Haake Beck Natur-Alster


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2022)

Bad Pyrmonter Medium Mineralwasser


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. August 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Türkisch Çay


----------



## Olstyle (6. August 2022)

Stauder


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2022)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Pott Kaffee


Wie viel Tassen macht das für dich?


----------



## Tschetan (7. August 2022)

Bacoo Rum 11 Jahre

Lohnt sich und schmeckt wunderbar.


----------



## psalm64 (7. August 2022)

Cola Zero


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wie viel Tassen macht das für dich?


Ein Pott = eine große Tasse.

Auf den Tag verteilt sind das 4-5 große Tassen. Aber ich trinke auch viel Wasser.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ein Pott = eine große Tasse.
> 
> Auf den Tag verteilt sind das 4-5 große Tassen. Aber ich trinke auch viel Wasser.


Soll wohl ne Legende sein, dass Kaffee entwässert. 1l Kaffee soll 1l Wasser entsprechen.


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Soll wohl ne Legende sein, dass Kaffee entwässert. 1l Kaffee soll 1l Wasser entsprechen.


Ja das habe ich auch gehört. Aber trinke trotzdem viel Wasser. Ist gut für die Nieren.


----------



## Veriquitas (7. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja das habe ich auch gehört. Aber trinke trotzdem viel Wasser. Ist gut für die Nieren.



Aber nicht zu viel sonst gibt es ne Wasser Vergiftung.


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Aber nicht zu viel sonst gibt es ne Wasser Vergiftung.


Sind ca 2 Liter Wasser.  Und 3 ,5Liter Flüssigkeit insgesamt.


----------



## Veriquitas (7. August 2022)

Ich trinke auch viel Wasser aber es gibt auch Leute die trinken über 8 Liter um sich zu entwässern für Fitness Fotos usw. Ich glaube MMA kämpfer machen das auch zum Weight Cut. Sowas sollte man nur unter Aufsicht machen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. August 2022)

Ein Dr. meinte mal, dass über 4l schädlich für das Gehirn seien.

Dr. Weigl - der hat ein Youtube Kanal, wo es überwiegend um Ernährung und ihre Auswirkungen auf den Körper geht. Empfehlenswert!


----------



## Two-Face (8. August 2022)

Diverse Gin Bucks.
Mann, Gin und Ginger Ale harmonieren so gut miteinander wie Feuer und Öl.


----------



## der_yappi (10. August 2022)

Gerade meinen Cider-Vorrat wieder etwas aufgefüllt bzw. die Bestellung dafür getätigt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu noch 10 Flaschen vom ALDI Süd Cider 5x Apple und 5x Mango für den schmalen Geldbeutel


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2022)

Tomatensaft mit einen Schuss Olivenöl und Tabasco.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Tomatensaft mit einen Schuss Olivenöl und Tabasco.


Ich muss mir das mal wirklich bald auch mal wieder kaufen und schön mit Pfeffer gewürzt trinken 😍


----------



## RyzA (11. August 2022)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## Tschetan (11. August 2022)

Cubaney 25 Jahre
Lecker.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. August 2022)

Eigentlich wäre mir nach einem großen Humpen Moscow Mule. 

Aber in Ermangelung dessen gebe ich mich erstmal mit einer Club Mate zufrieden.


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2022)

Wurstwasser... nein Spaß.  

Eiscafe


----------



## Tschetan (12. August 2022)

Heute, zur Tour im Verse, gibt es einen schönen Botucal.


----------



## Caduzzz (12. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wurstwasser... nein Spaß.


Der Vater einer Ex hat sich immer das Wasser in welchem der Spargel gekocht wurde nach dem Kochen in Flaschen abgefüllt. Um es dann die nächsten Tage zu trinken....(davon abgesehen, dass es totaler Blödsinn ist den guten Spargel in literweise Wasser zu ersäufen...egal)
Wenn's ihm schmeckt...habe ich so aber vorher wie nachher noch nie weiter erlebt oder gehört, von daher gibt es bestimmt Welche, die Wurstwasser trinken.

btt: Flens (war vor ein paar Wochen während des Urlaubs in Flensburg, und dort im Flens-Shop. Wirklich zu geil!)


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. August 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Der Vater einer Ex hat sich immer das Wasser in welchem der Spargel gekocht wurde nach dem Kochen in Flaschen abgefüllt. Um es dann die nächsten Tage zu trinken....(davon abgesehen, dass es totaler Blödsinn ist den guten Spargel in literweise Wasser zu ersäufen...egal)
> Wenn's ihm schmeckt...habe ich so aber vorher wie nachher noch nie weiter erlebt oder gehört, von daher gibt es bestimmt Welche, die Wurstwasser trinken.
> 
> btt: Flens (war vor ein paar Wochen während des Urlaubs in Flensburg, und dort im Flens-Shop. Wirklich zu geil!)


Bei so einem Vater, wäre sie auch meine Ex


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. August 2022)

Gin Tonic,  Sevilla-Edition. 

(Mit Tanqueray Sevilla,  der mit Bitterorange aromatisiert ist. Dazu Schweppes Dry Tonic Water.  Schmeckt wie ne Mischung aus klassischem Gin Tonic und Aperol Spritz. Sehr gefällig bei dem Wetter. )


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2022)

Eiscafe


----------



## Olstyle (24. August 2022)

Licor de hierbas auf Eis.


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2022)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. August 2022)

Hab mir ne French Press gekauft. Daher Kaffee aus der French Press


----------



## psalm64 (31. August 2022)

Christinen Medium kostenlos aus dem Firmenautomaten.
Naturell war aus...


----------



## RyzA (31. August 2022)

Ginger Ale


----------



## Olstyle (31. August 2022)

Bis gerade KöPi vom Fass.


----------



## theoturtle (31. August 2022)

Eine Tasse Fettverdauungstee mit einem Löffel guten Honig vom Imker. Nicht grade mein Lieblingsgetränk.


----------



## biosat_lost (1. September 2022)

Die Limo von Granini.


----------



## Trash123 (1. September 2022)

Große Tasse Kaffee zum wach werden


----------



## Cleriker (1. September 2022)

Einen großen Cappuccino.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. September 2022)

Wie jeden Morgen; erstmal ein großes Glas stilles Wasser auf nüchternen Magen.


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2022)

Und bei mir wie jeden Morgen einen Pott Kaffee .


----------



## Krolgosh (1. September 2022)

Grad gab es nen Kaffee. Und anschließend gibt es nen halben Liter ESN Isoclear. (Proteinshake)


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2022)

Tomatensaft. Und zwar den vom Bruschetta was wir eben gemacht hatten.
Sehr lecker besonders der Knoblauch da drin.


----------



## Two-Face (2. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Tomatensaft.


Bäh 

Also die einzige Art und Weise, wie ich das Zeug runterbekomme ist mit Vodka....


----------



## chill_eule (2. September 2022)

Feierabendbierchen (Plural )


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2022)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also die einzige Art und Weise, wie ich das Zeug runterbekomme ist mit Vodka....


Vodka?


----------



## Cleriker (2. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Tomatensaft. Und zwar den vom Bruschetta was wir eben gemacht hatten.
> Sehr lecker besonders der Knoblauch da drin.


Du meinst im Saft? Igittifui!!! Single, oder schlaft ihr in getrennten Betten?  

Bei mir gab's gerade Corona, aber die gute Variante... die mit dem Kronkorken, nicht die mit dem Pieks in den Oberarm.


----------



## Two-Face (2. September 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Bei mir gab's gerade Corona, aber die gute Variante...


Es gibt davon 'ne gute Variante?


----------



## chill_eule (2. September 2022)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Es gibt davon 'ne gute Variante?


Kenn ich auch nicht


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Du meinst im Saft? Igittifui!!! Single, oder schlaft ihr in getrennten Betten?


Wir haben ja beide Bruschetta (mit schön viel Knobi  ) gegessen. Und das war eben der Saft davon.


----------



## chill_eule (2. September 2022)

Bruschetta ist doch eher _knusprig_, wie kommt da Saft bei raus?


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Bruschetta ist doch eher _knusprig_, wie kommt da Saft bei raus?


Wieso? Besteht das nur aus Brot?


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. September 2022)

Einen Feierabend-G&T auf dem Balkon. Die letzten paar sommerlichen Tage müssen ja genutzt werden.


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2022)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. September 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Einen Feierabend-G&T auf dem Balkon. Die letzten paar sommerlichen Tage müssen ja genutzt werden.



^^^
Aber jetzt nicht mehr auf dem Balkon, es nieselt schräg rein. Dafür diesmal ein großes Glas. Was ne Woche wieder.


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2022)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. September 2022)

Schoko-Proteinshake


----------



## chill_eule (9. September 2022)

Achtern Diek Landbier


----------



## Mongostyle77 (10. September 2022)

wassa


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. September 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erster Espresso Doppio aus dem eigenen Vollautomaten (beste Investition 2022)🤤


----------



## Mongostyle77 (19. September 2022)

Latte


----------



## Gabbyjay (2. Oktober 2022)

Ich trink gerade meinen Tee.

In der Tasse waren noch ein, zwei Schluck von vorgestern, aber ich war zu faul, die Tasse abzuspülen. Wusste daher nicht wohin mit dem Rest, also hab ichs einfach in die Blumen hinter mir am Fensterbrett gegossen.

Ich hoffe, Orchideen vertragen Earl Grey (der ein klein wenig nach Erdnussbutter schmeckt).


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Oktober 2022)

Pinker Energydrink-Pulver in Wasser aufgelöst mit Bubble Gum Geschmack. Ich weiß, ich bin pervers.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...ok, vielleicht nicht ganz so pervers wie Gabby und sein Earl Grey mit Erdnussbutter^^


----------



## Gabbyjay (2. Oktober 2022)

Vor allem ist das braune Sofa pervers!

Erinnert mich an den Youtube-Kanal Ashens.  : D


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Oktober 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Vor allem ist das braune Sofa pervers!


Und das ist nicht mal wirklich braun, sondern ein ganz seltsames anthrazit, welches je nach Lichteinfall etwas anders aussieht


----------



## RyzA (15. Oktober 2022)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Pott Kaffee


Bist aber früh auf. Guten Morgen


----------



## RyzA (15. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bist aber früh auf. Guten Morgen


Moin. Jau heute nur bis 4.45 Uhr geschlafen. Habe ich manchmal.


----------



## Adi1 (15. Oktober 2022)

Moin,
wie immer,
Koffein und Nikotin


----------



## chill_eule (15. Oktober 2022)

Das gute, alte Nuttenfrühstück.   
Gibt's bei mir auch jeden Tag.


----------



## Gabbyjay (15. Oktober 2022)

Whey-Isolat mit Wasser, und jetzt lasst mich in Ruhe!


----------



## Mottekus (15. Oktober 2022)

Nuttenfrühstück done! Später Budweiser und Whisky


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Oktober 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Das gute, alte Nuttenfrühstück.


Nuttenfrühstück  Ich lerne in diesem Forum nie aus. Hätte aber nicht gedacht, dass mein Wissen außerhalb von Hardware hier auch so stark ausgeweitet wird 

@topic
Cafe Crema


----------



## RyzA (15. Oktober 2022)

Entfernt hier jemand im Thread immer das Präfix? 

Ich hatte schon zweimal "Sammelthread" hinzugefügt. Ist jetzt schon wieder weg.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Oktober 2022)

Vielleicht will die Eule dich Trollen 

(macht auch in Discord-Channels Spaß, wenn man als Admin immer wieder die Namen von technisch weniger affinen Usern ändert oder ihnen lustige Rollen zuweist, und sie keine Ahnung haben was los ist  ) 


@T: Kaffee


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Oktober 2022)

Halbe Zitrone ausgepresst und in 1l Wasser gemischt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Oktober 2022)

Espresso doppio in der schönen Herbstsonne 🍂🌞☕️


----------



## Mottekus (16. Oktober 2022)

Käffchen und Netflix


----------



## compisucher (17. Oktober 2022)

Hatte vor geraumer Zeit mal ne Flasche Macallan Rare Cask Whisky, 18 Jahre alt, geschenkt bekommen.
Gestern Abend mit meiner besseren Hälfte angekostet.
Wow...
Einer der Besten, den ich je gekostet habe.
Duftnoten von Bitterschokolade über rote Äpfel bis hin zu Zitrus alles drinnen.
Klare Empfehlung für jene, die sowas mögen.


----------



## Gabbyjay (18. Oktober 2022)

Ich trink meinen Earl Grey (hot!) aus meiner seit Monaten nicht gespülten, mega-dreckigen Tasse, an der sich schon Schichtenweise Tee abgesetzt hat.

Der Löffel - auch dieser immer noch der selbe - sieht nicht besser aus.
Natürlich ist es auch kein Teelöffel, sondern ein Esslöffel, damit ich den für alle anderen Sachen auch benutzen kann, wonach er allerdings dann (ungespült) wieder in die Tasse kommt.

Aber ich bin einfach zu faul, das dämliche Zeug abzuspülen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Oktober 2022)

Ne Fritz Melone


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Oktober 2022)

Ein Glas Lvl up Galaxy Edition.
Energy Drink Pulver mit Açai, Granatapfel und Traubenflavour.


----------



## RyzA (18. Oktober 2022)

Pepsi Max


----------



## chill_eule (18. Oktober 2022)

Igitt...
@ die 4 letzten Beiträge


----------



## psalm64 (18. Oktober 2022)

Zur Pizza eben in der Soccerhalle gab es Cola. 
Jetzt zu Hause wieder stilles Wasser.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Oktober 2022)

Rotwein aus la Mancha für 1,50€ die Flasche. Tatsächlich richtig lecker, hat halt keine Werbeträchtige Lage  .


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Oktober 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Rotwein aus la Mancha für 1,50€ die Flasche. Tatsächlich richtig lecker, hat halt keine Werbeträchtige Lage  .


Hat er zufällig irgendwas mit Don Quijote auf dem Etikett? 

@T:
Einen kleinen Gin Tonic.


----------



## RyzA (19. Oktober 2022)

Pott Kaffee

*Edit:* Kakao


----------



## Mongostyle77 (20. Oktober 2022)

Kaffe süß und weiß


----------



## soulstyle (20. Oktober 2022)

Mongostyle77 schrieb:


> Kaffe süß und weiß


ich auch


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2022)

Pott Kaffee (mit Milch und Zucker)


----------



## Mottekus (20. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Pott Kaffee (mit Milch und Zucker)


dabei


----------



## soulstyle (20. Oktober 2022)

Homeoffice.....  2. Pott Kaffee


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Oktober 2022)

Neuen Kaffee aus einem kurzfristigen Ersatzgerät von Dallmayr das im Büroflur steht. Sehr... gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## soulstyle (20. Oktober 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Neuen Kaffee aus einem kurzfristigen Ersatzgerät von Dallmayr das im Büroflur steht. Sehr... gewöhnungsbedürftig


Ich hoffe die Bedienung ist gewöhnungsbedürftig und nich der Geschmack.


----------



## Kindercola (20. Oktober 2022)

Minztee mitn Schuss Honig drin


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Bedienung ist gewöhnungsbedürftig und nich der Geschmack.


Leider letzteres. Die Bedienung ist "Tasse drunter" + "Knopf drücken". Da kann man echt nix verpeilen.


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2022)

Automatenkaffee mag ich nicht.
Zu Hause brühe ich mir den frisch im Keramik bzw Porzellanfilter auf.
Auf der Arbeit kommt er frisch gekocht aus der Küche. Für 20 Cent die Tasse. Einschließlich Milch & Zucker.


----------



## Kindercola (20. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Automatenkaffee mag ich nicht.
> Zu Hause brühe ich mir den frisch im Keramik bzw Porzellanfilter auf.
> Auf der Arbeit kommt er frisch gekocht aus der Küche. Für 20 Cent die Tasse. Einschließlich Milch & Zucker.


Wucher, ruft zum Boykott auf . Da bin ich ja froh das wir Tee und Kaffee, gefühlt soviel wir wollen, trinken können. Ist hier für die Mitarbeiter kostenfrei


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2022)

Kindercola schrieb:


> Wucher, ruft zum Boykott auf . Da bin ich ja froh das wir Tee und Kaffee, gefühlt soviel wir wollen, trinken können. Ist hier für die Mitarbeiter kostenfrei


Naja, 20 Cent finde ich auch sehr günstig. Woanders gibt es das nicht.
Ein Automatenkaffee der schlechter schmeckt kostet 35-40 Cent. Und da ist noch weniger drin.
Wasser gibt es bei uns auf der Arbeit immer umsonst. Tee auch. 

Geht man ins Cafe bezahlt man bei uns für einen kleinen Kaffee 2,50€.


----------



## psalm64 (20. Oktober 2022)

Homeoffice... Kraneberger.


----------



## soulstyle (20. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Automatenkaffee mag ich nicht.
> Zu Hause brühe ich mir den frisch im Keramik bzw Porzellanfilter auf.
> Auf der Arbeit kommt er frisch gekocht aus der Küche. Für 20 Cent die Tasse. Einschließlich Milch & Zucker.


Ahh doch, ich habe da andere Erfahrungen oder Geschmack.
Ich habe hier eine Jura Maschine und trinke Schümli Kaffee(Crema) für meinen leben gerne!


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ahh doch, ich habe da andere Erfahrungen oder Geschmack.
> Ich habe hier eine Jura Maschine und trinke Schümli Kaffee(Crema) für meinen leben gerne!


Muss ich auch mal probieren. Hab hier aber noch jede Menge Lavazza und Dallmayr liegen


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Automatenkaffee mag ich nicht.
> Zu Hause brühe ich mir den frisch im Keramik bzw Porzellanfilter auf.
> Auf der Arbeit kommt er frisch gekocht aus der Küche. Für 20 Cent die Tasse. Einschließlich Milch & Zucker.


Es ist zwarn Automat aber schon ein fetter wo wir auch unsere eigenen Bohnen reinfüllen können. In dem Ersatzteil is halt irgendwas gammliges drin.
Die Kosten sind für mich null - Flatratekaffee auf Firmenkosten ist Teil der Mitarbeiterbestechung äähhhh Sozialleistungen.


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ahh doch, ich habe da andere Erfahrungen oder Geschmack.
> Ich habe hier eine Jura Maschine und trinke Schümli Kaffee(Crema) für meinen leben gerne!


Ist ja auch Geschmackssache. Jeder so wie er es mag.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ist ja auch Geschmackssache. Jeder so wie er es mag.


Es kommt auf den Automaten an. Eine WMF Industriemaschine ist schon was sehr feines (Kaffee beim Backwerk). Dann gibt es diese Automaten, wo einfach nur braune Brühe rauskommt, wo man meint da hätte jemand lediglich ein halben Löffel instant Pulver auf kochendes Wasser geschmissen.


----------



## Gabbyjay (20. Oktober 2022)

Ich trinke heute viel zu wenig, weil ich mir erst etwas machen müsste, und dazu bin ich zu faul.
Könnte natürlich Leitungswasser trinken, aber das schmeckt mir nicht. Wie kann man dieses Gesöff nur trinken?

Habe mir daher überlegt, mir ein großes Lego-Raumschiff aus den 70er/80er Jahren zu bestellen. Die hatten hinten so ne große Klappe drin, da könnte ein Glas oder eine Tasse reinpassen.

Dann könnte ich mit dem Raumschiff in die Küche fliegen, die Tasse einladen und wieder zurück an meinen Arbeitsplatz fliegen.

Das wäre immerhin spaßig und dann könnte ich mich vielleicht überwinden, mir was zu holen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## psalm64 (20. Oktober 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Könnte natürlich Leitungswasser trinken, aber das schmeckt mir nicht. Wie kann man dieses Gesöff nur trinken?


Das liegt vielleicht an Eurem Kraneberger? Unseres in Bielefeld ist ganz ok.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Oktober 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Könnte natürlich Leitungswasser trinken, aber das schmeckt mir nicht. Wie kann man dieses Gesöff nur trinken?


Kommt sehr auf die Gegend an. Das bei mir zu Hause schmeckt mir, in Süd-Spanien(aus der Meerwasser Entsalzung, also effektiv destilliertes Wasser) oder Japan(gerne mal gechlort) fand ich es auch widerlich.
Mittlerweile denke ich ernsthaft über einen Sprudel-Hahn nach.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Oktober 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Das liegt vielleicht an Eurem Kraneberger? Unseres in Bielefeld ist ganz ok.


Mir kam exakt der gleiche Gedanke. Bei uns Umgebung Köln ist das Wasser auch gut. Wir trinken seit Jahren nur aus der Leitung.


----------



## Gabbyjay (20. Oktober 2022)

Weiß nicht, kann sein dass es da Unterschiede gibt, aber mein persönlicher Geschmackssinn ist einfach nicht so ausgeprägt, als dass ich bei Wasser irgendwelche Unterschiede schmecken würde. Für mich schmeckt jedes Wasser völlig gleich. xD
Einziger Unterschied ist für mich Kohlensäure oder nicht.

Mit Kohlensäure find ichs gerade noch so erträglich, aber Leitungswasser... ne. Schmeckt mir nicht.

Nu ja... ein nicht so ausgeprägter Geschmackssinn hat auch seine Vorteile.
Was weiß ich, beispiel: Gibt ja viele, die trinken nur die normale Fanta oder nur die normale Cola und saugen sich da jede Menge Kalorien in ihre aufgedunsenen Schwabber-Körper rein.
Ich kann genausogut auch die zuckerfreien Varianten trinken, macht für mich kaum nen Unterschied, völlig einerlei. : D


----------



## psalm64 (20. Oktober 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Ich kann genausogut auch die zuckerfreien Varianten trinken, macht für mich kaum nen Unterschied, völlig einerlei. : D


Tja, würde ich auch gerne.. Aber inzwischen bin ich leider Fructose-Intolerant und bei mir äußert sich das massiv in der Reaktion auf Zuckeraustauschstoffe .
Alles bis ca 0,5 Liter zuckerfreie Limo ist noch ganz ok. Danach -> Dünnpfiff.


----------



## chill_eule (20. Oktober 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Homeoffice... Kraneberger


Und ich hab an Bier gedacht 
Vorher nie gehört den Begriff.
Da schoss mir natürlich sofort durch den Kopf:

"Kein Bier zum Frühstück!"


@Topic:
Bier zum Feierabend:
Störtebeker Kellerbier 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Störtebeker Brauerei macht generell sehr geile Biere


----------



## Gabbyjay (20. Oktober 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Tja, würde ich auch gerne.. Aber inzwischen bin ich leider Fructose-Intolerant und bei mir äußert sich das massiv in der Reaktion auf Zuckeraustauschstoffe .



Echt oder? Bin auch Fruktose-intolerant, aber das vertrag ich alles ohne Probleme, selbst in großen Mengen.


----------



## psalm64 (20. Oktober 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Echt oder? Bin auch Fruktose-intolerant, aber das vertrag ich alles ohne Probleme, selbst in großen Mengen.


Naja, das ist halt bei jedem ein bisschen unterschiedlich. Bei mir schlagen hauptsächlich Zuckeraustauschstoffe und bestimmte Geschmacksverstärker an. Gerne welche, die von vielen chinesischen Restaurants verwendet werden.


----------



## Gabbyjay (20. Oktober 2022)

Dann solltest Du vielversprechende Dates mit Optionen möglichst nicht im China-Restaurant abhalten.   : D


----------



## psalm64 (20. Oktober 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Dann solltest Du vielversprechende Dates mit Optionen möglichst nicht im China-Restaurant abhalten.   : D


Danke für den Tipp, aber kein Bedarf, bin seit knapp 15 Jahren glücklich vergeben und verheiratet.


----------



## Gabbyjay (21. Oktober 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, aber kein Bedarf, bin seit knapp 15 Jahren glücklich vergeben und verheiratet.



Auch Du, Brutus!


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Oktober 2022)

Jever


----------



## RyzA (21. Oktober 2022)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## Nazzy (21. Oktober 2022)

Erdinger Alkoholfrei


----------



## Olstyle (21. Oktober 2022)

Hierbas bestellt, Mistela bekommen, trotzdem getrunken, hauptsache Alk


----------



## psalm64 (21. Oktober 2022)

Kraneberger


----------



## RyzA (22. Oktober 2022)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## Adi1 (22. Oktober 2022)

Ein Urkrostitzer,
zwars etwas zu zeitig,
muss aber heute mal sein


----------



## RyzA (22. Oktober 2022)

@Adi1:  Flüssiges Brot was?


----------



## Adi1 (22. Oktober 2022)

Jo,
ein Konterbier sozusagen,
das ist zwar nicht gesund,
aber nach einem tollen Abend geht das schon mal


----------



## Gabbyjay (22. Oktober 2022)

Es gibt gleich Tee aus der dreckigsten Tasse mit dem dreckisten Löffel der Welt!

Mal ehrlich, habt Ihr jemals sowas ekelhaftes und widerliches gesehen? Geschweige denn daraus getrunken?

Ich schon!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen an ChillEule.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (22. Oktober 2022)

Ich hab den gleichen Becher 
Allerdings in _sauber_ 
Bei mir kann man unten auch noch "Ebbe" lesen


----------



## Gabbyjay (22. Oktober 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich hab den gleichen Becher
> Allerdings in _sauber_
> Bei mir kann man unten auch noch "Ebbe" lesen



Lass tauschen. : D


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Oktober 2022)

Zur Gabbys Tasse fällt mir eher Sodom und Gomorrha ein


----------



## Gabbyjay (22. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Zur Gabbys Tasse fällt mir eher Sodom und Gomorrha ein



Wieso? O_O


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. Oktober 2022)

Bier, viel zu viel Bier. Heute war auswärts in der eigenen Stadt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Oktober 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, habt Ihr jemals sowas ekelhaftes und widerliches gesehen? Geschweige denn daraus getrunken?


Ich kenne jemanden vonner Arbeit, der seit Jahrzehnten (!!) seinen Tee aus der gleichen Tasse trinkt und die Tasse NIEMALS gewaschen hat. Er nennt das schwarze innere der (weißen) Tasse "Patina" und "das muss so sein".


----------



## Gabbyjay (22. Oktober 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich kenne jemanden vonner Arbeit, der seit Jahrzehnten (!!) seinen Tee aus der gleichen Tasse trinkt und die Tasse NIEMALS gewaschen hat. Er nennt das schwarze innere der (weißen) Tasse "Patina" und "das muss so sein".



Das hat man mir auch schon gesagt.
Ob das auch für den Löffel mit Erdnussbutter- und Müsli-Resten dran gilt?

Bin jedenfalls weder ein Tee-Kenner, noch ein Öko:
Ich bin einfach nur zu faul zum Abspülen und außerdem einfach ein ziemliches Schwein!


----------



## psalm64 (22. Oktober 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Es gibt gleich Tee aus der dreckigsten Tasse mit dem dreckisten Löffel der Welt!
> Mal ehrlich, habt Ihr jemals sowas ekelhaftes und widerliches gesehen? Geschweige denn daraus getrunken?


Ja. Bei meiner Schiwegermutter gab es immer den den härtesten Schwarzen Tee den ich je getrunken habe. Und die Tassen aus denen der getrunken wurde, die sahen so ähnlich aus. Weil die einfach irgendwann nicht mehr sauberzubekommen waren...


----------



## RyzA (22. Oktober 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Ja. Bei meiner Schiwegermutter gab es immer den den härtesten Schwarzen Tee den ich je getrunken habe. Und die Tassen aus denen der getrunken wurde, die sahen so ähnlich aus. Weil die einfach irgendwann nicht mehr sauberzubekommen waren...


Wenn man die gleich abwäscht schon.


----------



## chill_eule (22. Oktober 2022)

Hab mir heute eine kleine Auswahl an "Münchener Bier"en von der Arbeit mitgenommen:
- Paulaner Spaten
- Bayreuther Hell
- Oberdorfer Helles

Schmecken alle gut, aber irgendwie auch sehr... ähnlich


----------



## soulstyle (22. Oktober 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Ja. Bei meiner Schiwegermutter gab es immer den den härtesten Schwarzen Tee den ich je getrunken habe. Und die Tassen aus denen der getrunken wurde, die sahen so ähnlich aus. Weil die einfach irgendwann nicht mehr sauberzubekommen waren...


Bring her ich hab Sandstrahlgerät......Bohrhammer habe ich auch ....

@ Topic.... 500ml Milch 1,5% mit ner Schüppe Eiweiss.
Ähm, muss ich was ich dazu gegessen habe getrennt bei" Now Eating" reinschreiben?  
Hoffe ist kein Verstoss?
Öhm selbstemachte Waffeln.


----------



## psalm64 (22. Oktober 2022)

Jetzt gerade mal wieder:
Kraneberger.


----------



## RyzA (22. Oktober 2022)

Apfelschorle


----------



## chill_eule (22. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Hoffe ist kein Verstoss?


*DieForenregelnwälz*


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Oktober 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> *DieForenregelnwälz*


Du bist doch Mod. Kannst dir bestimmt auch einfach eine Regel ausdenken


----------



## chill_eule (22. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Kannst dir bestimmt auch einfach eine Regel ausdenken


Leider nein


----------



## soulstyle (22. Oktober 2022)

Liebäugle gleich ne  Coke zu trinken.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Kannst dir bestimmt auch einfach eine Regel ausdenken


Du kannst dir nicht vorstellen, welche Regeln einem so alles einfallen wenn die Dosis an "Spaten" (oder vergleichbaren Hopfeneistees) nur ausreichend hoch ist. 

Was das aktuelle Getränk angeht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Saarländischer Gutenachttrunk.


----------



## soulstyle (22. Oktober 2022)

Ich glaube ne Zeit lang gabs Karlsberg Quelle Malz Bier bei Aldi zu kaufen oder vertue ich mich da?


----------



## RyzA (22. Oktober 2022)

Eine Tasse Vollmilch


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ich glaube ne Zeit lang gabs Karlsberg Quelle Malz Bier bei Aldi zu kaufen oder vertue ich mich da?


Keine Ahnung. Karlsberg ist zwar saarländisch aber unterhält drölfzig Marken und genausoviele Vertriebswege und Exporte. Ein Freund von mir hat sogar in Mexiko anner Tanke mal Urpils gefunden 

Man darf nur nicht Karlsberg mit Carlsberg verwechseln, die haben nix miteinander zu tun^^


----------



## soulstyle (22. Oktober 2022)

Mexico wow


----------



## chill_eule (22. Oktober 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Man darf nur nicht Karlsberg mit Carlsberg verwechseln


Die mit "C" sind geiler


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ich glaube ne Zeit lang gabs Karlsberg Quelle Malz Bier bei Aldi zu kaufen oder vertue ich mich da?



Evtl. verwechselst du das mit "Karlsquell"? Das war mal die Bier-Eigenmarke (oder so) von Aldi.

@T: Kaffee und ein Glas Fruchtsaft.


----------



## soulstyle (23. Oktober 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Evtl. verwechselst du das mit "Karlsquell"? Das war mal die Bier-Eigenmarke (oder so) von Aldi.
> 
> @T: Kaffee und ein Glas Fruchtsaft.


Jau das stimmt Karlsquell war das!


----------



## Gabbyjay (23. Oktober 2022)

Whey in Wasser.


----------



## psalm64 (23. Oktober 2022)

Zur Weißkohlpfanne gab es heute Mittag - Überraschung - Kraneberger...


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Oktober 2022)

Fritz Orange.


----------



## Gabbyjay (24. Oktober 2022)

Und wieder: Whey in Wasser.
Aus dem Becher vom Mixer. Stand noch von gestern da, ich habe ihn selbstverständlich nicht abgespült.

Das dumme ist nur, dass man beim Eiweiß irgendwann abspülen MUSS, sonst stinkt das ganz erbärmlich!
Aber n paar Tage gehts schon.


PS
Wieso zur HÖLLE macht der eigentlich immer meine Absätze weg hier im Beitragseditor, wenn ich nur Backspace drücke? Der soll nur den letzten Buchstaben wegmachen, nicht immer gleich den letzten Absatz mit!  O_O


----------



## compisucher (24. Oktober 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Whey in Wasser.


Whey ist doch so von meinen Englischkenntnissen her Molke, oder?
Das gibts als - Pulver ?

Ich werde alt - wieso macht man aus Molke ein Pulver, ums hinterher wieder mit Wasser flüssig zu machen?

Soll nicht als Kritik rüberkommen. 
Ich trinke manchmal auch komische Sachen.  
Gibts für das Whye-Pulver einen Grund?


----------



## Gabbyjay (24. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Whey ist doch so von meinen Englischkenntnissen her Molke, oder?
> Das gibts als - Pulver ?
> 
> Ich werde alt - wieso macht man aus Molke ein Pulver, ums hinterher wieder mit Wasser flüssig zu machen?
> ...



Das iss Molkenprotein, das extrahierte Eiweiß aus der Molke.
Schlürft man in sich rein, wenn man Bodibilding oder Powerlifting oder andere solche Späße macht.


----------



## compisucher (24. Oktober 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Das iss Molkenprotein, das extrahierte Eiweiß aus der Molke.
> Schlürft man in sich rein, wenn man Bodibilding oder Powerlifting oder andere solche Späße macht.


Ach soooo, OK, da kenne ich mich überhaupt nicht aus, aber kapiere es jetzt.
Da wird der Proteinanteil der Molke quasi konzentriert, macht in Richtung Muskelaufbau und so wohl Sinn.
Again what learned...


----------



## RyzA (24. Oktober 2022)

Bis eben noch Kaffee. Jetzt ist erstmal Schluß damit für ein paar Stunden.
Deswegen Mineralwasser und einen ACE Saft.


----------



## soulstyle (24. Oktober 2022)

Hm 3 Pott Kaffee.
Jetzt Skyr flüssig mit Schüppe Eiweiss und Hafeflocken, schlürf schlürf


----------



## Gabbyjay (24. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bis eben noch Kaffee. Jetzt ist erstmal Schluß damit für ein paar Stunden.
> Deswegen Mineralwasser und einen ACE Saft.



Ace, die milde Bleiche!
Wirst noch aussehen wie der Meikel Jäcksn hinterher!

*


			https://cdn02.plentymarkets.com/h0bj6g7o3jfd/item/images/34206/full/34206.jpg
		

*


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. Oktober 2022)

Ne Kanne Tee, "Griechische Aprikose".


----------



## RyzA (24. Oktober 2022)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## psalm64 (25. Oktober 2022)

Heute auf der Arbeit, also kostenloses "Christinen naturell"-Wasser aus dem Automaten.


----------



## Gabbyjay (25. Oktober 2022)

Also ich trink gerade wieder Tee und muss an dieser Stelle mal sagen:

Dieser Aldi, bei dem ich den Tee ergattert habe, ist ne Wucht!
Ich hatte die immer für so ne Assi-Supermarktkette gehalten, wo es nur Billig-Kram gibt.
Dadurch waren meine Erwartungen an das Angebot in Sachen Tee auch wirklich nicht gerade hoch - eben das, was ich bei nem Beutel-Tee für nen Euro neunundvierzig zu bekommen glaubte.

Doch weit gefehlt!
Denn der Tee, den ich erworben hatte, ist nicht nur irgendein Tee.
Nein, das ist scheinbar ein richtiger Tee von Seefahrern, die jahrhundertelang ihre Rezepte überliefert und perfektioniert haben, glaube ich. Es ist ja sogar ein Schiff im Logo mit drauf. Und die Seefahrer müssen ja wissen, was man bei miesem Wetter für einen Tee braucht, um warm zu werden.

Das ist aber noch nicht alles!
Ich wäre ja schon mit  Tee für die normale Mannschaft zufrieden gewesen.
Aber auf der Schachtel steht wirklich "Captain's Tea" drauf, also muss es ja was besonderes sein. Erlesenste Tee-Sorten müssen das sein, die nur den Kapitänen auf den Schiffen vorbehalten waren. Wie sie der Durchschnitts-Mensch also normalerweise gar nie in die Finger kriegt.

Wusste jedenfalls gar nicht, dass der Aldi solche Feinschmecker-Artikel führt. Vielleicht wars auch nur ein Glücksgriff und normal gibt es sowas für Kapitäne dort gar nicht.
Ich bin jedenfalls sehr dankbar, dass ich als ansonsten völlig verarmter Bruder noch so etwas köngliches am Morgen genießen darf. Wirklich toll, dieser Aldi.


----------



## chill_eule (25. Oktober 2022)

"Captain's Tea" ist aber die Eigenmarke von Netto 

Aber ja, dahinter steckt die OTG, und die verstehen ihr Handwerk


----------



## Gabbyjay (25. Oktober 2022)

Echt oder? Dann war der ausm Netto, ich hätt schwören können, der war vom Aldi!
Weil wir haben wir hier keinen Netto, komisch... nur nen Aldi und nen Edeka, aber der ist mir ja eh zu teuer, da geh ich nie rein.
Wahrscheinlich ist der Tee dann schon vier Jahre alt und liegt seit dem letzten Umzug (am ehemaligen Wohnort gabs sogar zwei Netto) im Schrank und das Aroma ist seitdem gereift, oder sowas.

Dann gebührt das Lob dem Netto.
Ich mein wenn der Tee für Kapitäne ist und die den trotzdem an normale Leute verkaufen, das ist schon was.


----------



## compisucher (25. Oktober 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Aber ja, dahinter steckt die OTG, und die verstehen ihr Handwerk


Der Exportschlager aus Friesland neben Otto...

@Gabbyjay:
Nicht böse nehmen, aber dein Lobgesang auf diverse Discounter haben bei mir Assoziationen geweckt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gabbyjay (25. Oktober 2022)

Hach ja... Kapitän auf m Kutter müsste man sein. Sich von den Wellen durchschaukeln lassen, hinten in der Kajüte sich einen Fitnessraum mit Power Rack, Langhanteln und so vielen Gewichtsscheiben einrichten, dass es den Bug vorne schon ausm Wasser hebt... und ab und zu mal beim Netto vorbei schippern, damit man fürs nächste Jahr wieder den ganzen Tag über "Captain's Tea" schlürfen kann (aus einer Tasse mit Zentimeter dicker Patina, natürlich nur für den Geschmack), während die restliche Mannschaft dazu verdammt ist, normalen Tee für normalsterbliche Leute zu schlürfen. Herrlich!


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2022)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Pott Kaffee


um die Uhrzeit noch? 😮


----------



## psalm64 (25. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> um die Uhrzeit noch? 😮


Und? Ist doch mitten am Tag?


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> um die Uhrzeit noch? 😮


Bis 21 Uhr trinke ich manchmal noch Kaffee.


----------



## Gabbyjay (25. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bis 21 Uhr trinke ich manchmal noch Kaffee.


Du trinkst den doch nicht ausm Pott, sondern aus ner Standleitung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bis 21 Uhr trinke ich manchmal noch Kaffee.


Du erinnerst mich an einen sehr guten Freund. Der trinkt vor'm Schlafen eine Tasse Espresso und eine Dose Red Bull, um den Espresso herunterzuspülen und geht dann schlafen.
Ich habe gestern nachmittags noch Koffeinhaltiges getrunken und konnte bis halb 4 morgens nicht schlafen


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Oktober 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> [...] so etwas köngliches am Morgen genießen darf. [...]


Morgen? Spricht da nicht vielleicht eher ein gewisser "Morgan", aus dir? Captain Morgan eventuell?


----------



## cryon1c (25. Oktober 2022)

Hab mir Asahi gegönnt - eigentlich brauchbares Bier, hat mich überrascht wie gut das geht. Sonst bin Ich beim Craftbier immer dabei, aber ab und an auch mal ein Mainstream-Bier zu finden was gut reingeht ist schon angenehm.


----------



## Gabbyjay (25. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Du erinnerst mich an einen sehr guten Freund. Der trinkt vor'm Schlafen eine Tasse Espresso und eine Dose Red Bull, um den Espresso herunterzuspülen und geht dann schlafen.
> Ich habe gestern nachmittags noch Koffeinhaltiges getrunken und konnte bis halb 4 morgens nicht schlafen


Angeblich kann man direkt (!) nach dem Trinken von Kaffee etc. besser einschlafen. Man darf nur nicht zu lange warten.

Aber ich weiß das nicht, ich bin noch zu klein für Kaffee.
Trinke daher ja immer dieses Weibergesöff namens Tee. Wasser mit etwas Geschmack drin.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Oktober 2022)

Ich kenne das nur, dass man einen kurzen Mittagsschlaf halten soll unmittelbar nach dem Kaffee trinken, weil nach 30 min das Koffein kickt und sich nach dem Aufwachen fit fühlt.


----------



## psalm64 (26. Oktober 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Heute auf der Arbeit, also kostenloses "Christinen naturell"-Wasser aus dem Automaten.


Exakt das gleiche wieder.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Oktober 2022)

Hier gibt's Kranburger gefiltert, gekühlt und aufgesprudelt.


----------



## psalm64 (26. Oktober 2022)

Da ich in der gerade bestandenen ITIL4-Online-Prüfung nichts unnötiges mit Schriftzeichen dabeihaben durfte (das macht man in einem so leer wie möglichen Raum, in meinem Fall ein Besprechungsraum), habe ich ein Glas Kraneberger mitgenommen, das ich jetzt gerade im Büro wieder leertrinke.


----------



## Gabbyjay (26. Oktober 2022)

40g Traubenzucker + 40g Whey in Wasser.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. Oktober 2022)

Espresso. Bzw. ich hab die Bialetti angeschmissen.


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2022)

Pott Kaffee klassisch


----------



## GusTarballs (27. Oktober 2022)

Pfefferminztee


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2022)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. Oktober 2022)

Spezi


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2022)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## chill_eule (29. Oktober 2022)

Achtern Diek


----------



## Caduzzz (29. Oktober 2022)

Flens...dem Strand, der Umwelt zuliebe


----------



## Gabbyjay (4. November 2022)

Whey in Wasser.
Angerührt mit einer Gabel, an der ich ein wissenschaftliches Experiment durchführe:

Ich möchte feststellen, wie viele Tage es dauert, bis die unvermeidlich an der Gabel klebenden und - wenn man die Gabel nicht abspült - sich immer weiter ansammelnden Protein-Moleküle die Zinken der Gabel so zugesetzt haben, dass man die Zinken nicht mehr separat als solche wahrnehmen kann.

Wenns so weit ist, mach ich Euch davon natürlich wieder ein Foto!
Bis dahin rühre ich fleissig meine Shakes damit.


----------



## RyzA (4. November 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Ich möchte feststellen, wie viele Tage es dauert, bis die unvermeidlich an der Gabel klebenden und - wenn man die Gabel nicht abspült - sich immer weiter ansammelnden Protein-Moleküle die Zinken der Gabel so zugesetzt haben, dass man die Zinken nicht mehr separat als solche wahrnehmen kann.


Findet man das neuerdings cool?   

Topic: Pott Kaffee


----------



## Gabbyjay (4. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Findet man das neuerdings cool?



Nein Mann, es stinkt bestialisch!


----------



## RyzA (4. November 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Nein Mann, es stinkt bestialisch!


Und warum machst du das dann?


----------



## Gabbyjay (5. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und warum machst du das dann?



Ich müsste ja etwas machen, um es nicht zu tun! : D


----------



## RyzA (5. November 2022)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## PCGHGS (13. November 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. November 2022)

Café Crema


----------



## RyzA (20. November 2022)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## Veriquitas (9. Dezember 2022)

Karottensaft um zu verhinern das die Augen vom Monitor austrocknen. Bitte nur trinken nicht direkt in die Augen schmieren.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Dezember 2022)

Ne Kanne Tee. "New York Chai".


----------



## RyzA (11. Dezember 2022)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. Dezember 2022)

Schwarzen Tee


----------



## RyzA (11. Dezember 2022)

Malzbier


----------



## RyzA (13. Dezember 2022)

Fenchel-Kümmel-Anis-Tee.


----------



## soulstyle (13. Dezember 2022)

Coca Cola zu den Burgern nun habe ich Hagebutten Tee hier.


----------



## RyzA (14. Dezember 2022)

Pott Kaffee


----------



## soulstyle (14. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Pott Kaffee


Same here


----------



## RyzA (14. Dezember 2022)

Pfefferminz Tee


----------

